# C&C: A Lion in the Ropes



## driver8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Our story begins with the party having recently formed in Verbobonc City. Banding together for adventure, fame, wealth or just simple escape, youve hit the road east. But obviously in such a short time you each know little of each others backgrounds and personalities.


Our party-

Norgim Soulforge (Kuld) Dwarf Paladin 2, divine champion
James Ferdinand III (scout989) Human Ranger 2, axe wielding woodsman 
"Fatcoin" Bufo of Badwall (howand why99)  Human Assassin 2, survivor and avenger
Grighton Yondo (Sado)  Human Fighter 2, crossbowman extraordinaire
Vergart Crook-nose (mps42) Half Orc Cleric 2 , shamanic missionary of Kord
Colm (AndrewD Gable) Human Cleric 2, disciple of Delleb

RG thread 
 OOC thread


----------



## driver8 (Apr 1, 2005)

*On the Road*

_*"Ahh the Viscounty's a land of opportunity, nowadays.  Paradise for adventurin' folk. Head east..there's fortunes to be made for the right sort."*_

The fat tavern keep in Verbobonc City, the one whose name you can't recall, had painted a rosy picture of the Viscounty of Verbobonc. A open land with few nobles running the affairs of the peasants, a place full of opportunity, a frontier where one could make his name.

After a few hours of his talk, some drinks, and lack of anything to do in the city, a party was formed.

It has now been over a week since youve left the city and began travelling east along the River Road. Your experience thus far has been a little different than the one predicted by the tavern keeper.

Everyday, its been the same thing. An endless parade of grey clouded skies and cold autumn winds. The road you've travelled has been lacking in other travellers-so much so that youve begun to doubt the existence of people in Verbobonc. And your view has been unchanging- the swift Velverdya River to your left, the low forested hills to your right. Sometimes, in the distance, a small farm or thorp.

However a quarter of an hour ago youve become aware of a presence in the treeline to your right, perhaps 30 feet away. A movement , a sound, difficult to place. As the party trudges to a small rise in the road, everyone is aware that something or someone is paralleling their movements along the road. Or at least, you think so. Between the wind, and the gloom of the overcast day, it is difficult to confirm.

As the party crests the ridge, your minds still occupied with movement in the woods, you almost miss a wisp of smoke in the distance. There, about a quarter of a mile away, you see it float skyward from a stand of trees between the river and the road. The trees block the source of the smoke, but a large red caravan wagon can clearly be spied nearby the river and the smoke.

So far the tavern keeper had been wrong about everything. 

Maybe that would change now.


----------



## Kuld (Apr 2, 2005)

*Norgim Soulforge Paladin lvl2*

Norgim changes the grip on his battleaxe to one that is more comfortable for fighting. Doing his best to shift his attention equally between the caravan and the presence in the forest, he does a quick scan in the air for any possible projectiles, while trying to sense an evil presence. 


“Well men, either we have a caravan in some trouble, er they’re wantin’ to give us some of their own..”


----------



## scout989 (Apr 2, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

James raises an eyebrow at these words.  "Not exactly the trusting type, eh?  Well, I think we should all head down that way and offer our assistance... or our steel, if you're right"  He looks expectantly at the others, confident that they'll agree with his masterful strategy.


----------



## Sado (Apr 2, 2005)

Eager to prove his worth to his new companions, Yondo inconspicuously notches a bolt and readies his crossbow, keeping a watchful eye toward the treeline to their right.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Vergart*

"... And then Kord, in his great wisdom, created the Ants and, yes, even the tiny Mosquito to build the balance between all creatures.
 "I'll tell you one thing though, as boundless as His wisdom is and as much as He is the light, sometimes I regret his decision to make the Mosquito. It's an annoying little bug.
 "What's that? Caravan in trouble? Oh, yes the smoke over there. Well, perhaps they are just having a late breakfast but we probably should check it out. Who knows, maybe they, too, will seek the path of enlightenment."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 2, 2005)

Colm listens with interest as Vergart preaches.  Although he'd never read in any of the canonical religious texts that Kord was the deity responsible for the creation of life, nor had he read anything that suggested such a thing was impossible.  As he notices the column of smoke on the horizon, he moves his hand towards his morningstar.

"We'd best head down there, then, and see what this is all about," he says, secretly fearing the worst.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Fatcoin*

"Nay, I say this is an ambush.  Let us approach as we must to pass by, but rushin' in I'm not keen on.  I will flag slightly behind and keep my eye t'ward these woods here.  Our shadow within may be more than a passing wolf who has caught our scent."

Fatcoin unshoulders his bow and knocks an arrow while keeping his eyes on the trees next to him.  He scans for any tracks off the road, but remains on it with his companions.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 3, 2005)

No projectiles issue forth from the treeline. Suspicious, Norgim concentrates, but can sense no evil presence nearby.

With Fatcoin trailing behind, watchful for ambush from the forest, the party carefully approaches the stand of trees and the source of the smoke. Stealth, and the gusting wind allow the party to approach the tree stand covertly. As they approach, they can hear, just above the wind, the faint sounds of notes being plucked on a mandolin.

As they get closer, weapons at the ready, they can each see a small clearing through the trees. A small campfire, the source of the smoke, can be seen in the in the center of the clearing. 

Several figures sit around the fire, unaware of the your spying. A human male with his back to the party, a tall male elf (who suprisingly has a beard of white) dressed in a suit of green, and a short female human with a mandolin, long black hair and a colorful crimson dress.

Behind these figures, another red caravan wagon, previously unseen, is parked in the clearing. Two halflings in leather tunics and gloves appear to be hard at work at one of the wagons wheels. A team of draft horses are tied close by.

Painted in large gold letters on this wagons side are the words:

_*Johan Fever's Troubadour Caravan and Circus
Astounding Oddities
Wonderous Tales*_

As the group takes this in, a small brown bear wearing a silver collar appears from behind a tree trunk to the party's left. The creature sees Norgim and stops.  Gazing at the dwarf it emits a low grunt, and unmoving, stares at the paladin. There it remains, as if oblivious to the rest of the party.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 3, 2005)

Fatcoin walks slowly and quietly to his left towards the river front.  He keeps his head down trying to find cover from the group ahead in the clearing.  Aware of the bear he nonetheless scans the people's dress and their wagons looking for insignias and flags.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 4, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III Human Ranger2*

James sees the collared bear and thinks to himself _Aww, how cute_.  He says cheerfully to those gathered before him "Hello, good folk.  Is this your pet bear?  He looks awfully friendly!  Can I pet him?"  With this, he begins walking slowly towards the bear with his hand held out before him, as you would a dog.

ooc: yes everyone, James is really this naive.  Until he has a few embarrasments under his belt, the only way to stop him doing dumb stuff like this is too knock him down and sit on him


----------



## Kuld (Apr 4, 2005)

*Norgim Soulforge pal 2*

With the initial surprise of the bear, Norgim takes a defensive stance. However, after noticeing the silver collar hanging from around its neck, he relaxes a bit. "Woah...Hello there big fella..." he says in as calm a voice as he can muster.


----------



## Sado (Apr 4, 2005)

*Yondo*

Yondo looks over the figures in the camp.  _Minstrels_, he thinks.  _Entertainers_.  Many times similar groups had come through the village around his lord's manor.  Secretly he delights in the thought of watching them perform, but outwardly he shows no sign to his companions other than guarded duriousity toward the bear.

"He is...safe?" he asks them.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 5, 2005)

*For Fatcoin:*

[sblock]As the scene below plays out, you observe the clearing and the strangers with a practiced eye. All you see are the five figures in the clearing. You do not see any pennents, flags or insignia. 

You do notice the first wagon, the one observed form the ridge, has the same writing on it as the one being repaired. However the words have faded so much that they difficult to read even at close range. 

The five figures in the clearing are dressed in rather common clothes, although the one named Johan seems a bit better dressed. You likewise see no weapons, except for a dagger in the elf's boot, and the tools the halflings are using to repair the wagons axle.

And except for the human male, no one else moves.[/sblock]

*For Everyone:*

The bear, enthused by Norgrim's words, continues to ignore the rest of the party. With a grunt, it leaps at the dwarf and begins to lick his face rather enthusiastically. 

James' greeting, and Yondo's words, meanwhile, gain the attention of the figures around the campfire. The work on the wagon and the notes on the mandolin stop as all turn toward the party.

The human male turns, visibly surprised. Slowly he rises, his eyes locked on Norgim.

The man is gaunt and bald, with a wizened face and a well kept black goatee. He wears a finely tailored cloak, white shirt and dark trousers, both also of high quality. He approaches slowly, taking a few steps before stopping and raising his hands to the level of his shoulders.

"Greetings strangers," the man says in a rather nervous, but deep voice. "I see you have met Ursula. She's better than any watchdog, and can perceive the hearts of folk better than most priests or sages. Safe? Friendly! Why no doubt if you had foul intent in mind, she wouldnt be greeting you so warmly. But as she seems to like you, I would gather you are indeed safe!"  The man smiles, his eyes scanning the five before him.

Fatcoin, hidden near the riverbank, remains unseen, watching.

"By way of introduction, I am Johan Fever," the man continues, "owner and master of this troupe, teller of tales by trade. I must express surprise at seeing other travellers, few take the River Road these days." Johan chuckles slightly. "Except of course, vagabonds like us."

The man slowly lowers his arms. He hesitates, but then continues talking before you can speak. "You are welcome to join us if you wish...it shall be night in a few hours, and its not safe to be out in the dark in these parts. We were about to prepare some food."

Johan falls silent, but then starts up again before you can form a reply. The bear meanwhile continues to assault Nogrim with its tongue, almost knocking the paladin over. "We have not seen other folk for quite awhile, and  my troupe and I are quite well travelled. We have been from Greyhawk to Veluna to Furyondy, performing for nobles and lowborn alike......"  

At this point you begin to gather that Johan likes to talk, and that he has just begun to hit his stride. Much of the earlier nervousness has left his voice, and his words begin to fall into a cadence of someone accustomed to public speaking.

"...all we would ask is conversation and we would be glad to repay in kind. My troupe and I have just concluded a tour of the more rural provinces of Verbobonc, a tour not very profitable but ...."

"JOHAN!" the bearded elf calls out from the clearing." Cease your speechmaking and let the strangers talk. By Fharlanghn, you'd talk a dragon to death."

Johan smiles rather sheepishly, but with a flourish of his cloak directs you toward the clearing.


----------



## Kuld (Apr 5, 2005)

*Norgim Soulforge Pal 2*

"By the....." wheeze wheeze "I.....cannot....." Norgim gasps while fighting for air. 
"Ech....Ye beast! Yer.....crushin'....me spine! Darkness...........I see darkness...."

"Ah well....... I've been....in need....of a bath......" Norgim says between chuckles.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Fatcoin*



			
				driver8 said:
			
		

> Fatcoin, hidden near the riverbank, remains unseen, watching.




Fatcoin lowers his head and eyes staying as still as possible.  He focuses on listening to everything around him including the brook to his left and the trees swaying to his right.  He tries to guage how well he can hear the second voice and possibly any others coming from the clearing farther ahead.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 5, 2005)

"Well m...

"We...

"Yes...

"Of co...

"My G...

"I'm sure...

"Yes, well met and I'm sure we'll be glad for the company. Hey, where'd that city fellow disappear to? What was it he called himself? Fatboy? Oh well, he'll turn up."

 Turning to his new "audience" Vergart will introduce himself and begin regaling them with stories from his Book of Kord.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 5, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III Human Ranger2*

"Well hello there, friend, it's a pleasure to meet someone hospitable out here.  Don't mind if I do"  says James as he walks up and plops himself down by the fire.  "Ahhh, it feels good to rest my bones beside a fire.  I tell you, when you've spent as much time out in the wilderness, fighting for your life as often as not, you get to appreciate the calmer times like these."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 5, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> "I see you have met Ursula. She's better than any watchdog, and can perceive the hearts of folk better than most priests or sages. Safe? Friendly! Why no doubt if you had foul intent in mind, she wouldnt be greeting you so warmly. But as she seems to like you, I would gather you are indeed safe!"




*"I certainly feel safe with a bear watching my back,"* Colm says, moving his hand away from his weapon.  He bows.  *"Many thanks for the welcome, Johan of Greyhawk."*

He smirks as the elf scolds Johan.  *"Pardon me, good sir,"* he says to the elf, the curiosity common to Delleb's priests getting the better of him.  *"I mean not to sound rude, but I had always been given to understand your people were not possessed of facial hair.  And I notice you have quite the impressive growth there.  Are you only a half-elf, or is this some facet of your people with which I am not familiar?"*  He falls silent, and then extends his hand.  *"Where are my manners?  Colm at your service, a simple holy man in the service of Delleb."*


----------



## Sado (Apr 6, 2005)

*Yondo*

Seeing that the others are at ease around the travellers, Yondo relaxes a bit and unloads his crossbow into some loose dirt nearby.

"Grighton Yondo," he introduces himself in turn.  "Your servant.  I could use a bite to eat at that."  He takes a seat near the woman, nodding appreciatively, hoping to get a good seat on the chance that she decides to play a song.

"What exactly do you do?" he asks Johan.  "Your troupe, I mean."


----------



## driver8 (Apr 6, 2005)

*For Fatcoin:*

[sblock] From your position you can not only see but hear most everything in the clearing, mostly because Johan projects so loudly. Also, the wind has shifted and the others voices carry toward you, faint but clear enough for you to make out.

You can see across the river, which varies at this point from 50 to 100 yards in width. A few trees dot the far bank, which you assume from you knowledge to be the territory of the Kingdom of Furyondy.[/sblock]

*For Everyone:*

Like a bolt of lightning, Johan disengages from Vergart's religious discussion to answer Colm and Yondo. The man leaps past James to light upon an old log. "Ahh our troupe is composed of an amazing roster! Why before you, you see a spectacle of the age, Telion of Celene, the world famous bearded elf and wonder of Oerth."  

Telion bows at the introduction.

"This young woman," Johan continues, motioning to the mandolin player, "is Drusilla, fortuneteller and seer of things not of this world!" 

Close now, you each can see Drusilla is a young rather plain looking woman. And besides her dark hair, you can see she also owns a sour expression and a rather large chin mole. Drusilla continues playing her instrument, ignoring the party.

"And of course, last and not least,"  Johan continues, "The two, twin, tow haired halflings, Hawk and Houk,  master acrobats, fine jugglers and fireaters, but slightly mediocre wheelsmiths."

The bald man laughs at his own remark, then strikes a dramatic posture, facing Yondo as if the crossbowman were an audience of princes. "Together, we entertain and amuse, specializing in country festivals and faires. With song, story, puppetry, pantomine and mighty feats! Have you not heard of us? We are most well known in the better circles of society."

As Johan finishes, Telion accepts Colms greetings and bids everyone to be comfortable. He smiles knowingly at Colm, as if he anticipated the priest's question. "My beard, friend cleric, is as much a mystery to myself as it is to others. However, I have always possessed it, hence my attendence in this company." 

The elf locates Ursula and motions for the bear. The animal ceases its assault on Norgim but remains at the dwarf's feet like a faithful cat.

"Ursula, I fear has confused your friend for a former member of our company",  Telion says wistfully, his voice strangely melodic. "Our strongman, or strongdwarf rather..Ursula was quite fond of him."

"Aye and no doubt he wont be returning this time,"  Drusilla injects violently, her voice the croak of a much older woman. "That drunkard was always a fool, but he was doubly foolish to stomp away alone. He never made it to Arles.... I know it, and probably he's in the belly of the Fiend!"

Johan drops his to this point congenial manner. "Quiet woman..fetch the stew for our guests. No one wishes to hear your prognostications!"

An akward silence falls over the clearing, except for the sound of the wind in the trees.


----------



## Kuld (Apr 6, 2005)

*Norgim Soulforge Pal 2*

Norgim tries to regain his composure by adjusting his helm and combing the bear slobber from his beard with his fingers. He eyes the bear with a raised eyebrow and with an expression that one would give to an insolent youngster. “Good lass, now stay put” he says in a calming voice. 

Tiptoeing around the bear he approaches the camp and introduces himself. “Ahem…. Norgim Soulforge, champion of king Keldor’n and son of Roryn the troll slayer, at yer service master entertainer” he bows with his fist to his chest. 

“..And it would be an honor if I could help yer boys and fix the wagon.” he contiues with a broad smile, “Nothing’s better for the soul than some good honest work. It cleanses the mind and strengthens the heart, me pappy used to say”


----------



## mps42 (Apr 6, 2005)

"... and then in the Third Age of Gods... Hey!" Vergart starts as Johan bolts away from him, absentmindedly fingering his warhammer.
_" A very odd group, even for traveling performers," he mutters to himself "and, seemingly, not very interested in the history of this world."_

"Fiend? What is this 'Fiend' you speak of?"


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 6, 2005)

Fatcoin takes a chance and tries to cross over the road into the grass near the treeline. He specifically does not look in the direction of the camp, but moves slowly along the roadside in its direction. He only half listens to the conversation behind him as he faces and studies the forest and any of its inhabitants. He checks for tracks in the grass too, booted or otherwise.


----------



## Sado (Apr 7, 2005)

*Yondo*

Yondo eyes Johan nervously after his outburst.  Hoping to ease the rising tension, Yondo addresses Drusilla.  "You're playing was lovely," he says.  "Perhaps you would grace us with another song when you have a moment?"

If Johan gets out of earshot, he will ask her more about the dwarf.  "Your friend, who disappeared.  What happened to him?"


----------



## driver8 (Apr 7, 2005)

*OOC: This reply for everyone but Fatcoin. In addition see next three replys for individual posts for Fatcoin, Yondo and Colm.*

Johan regains some of his composure as Drusilla heads for the wagon, with Yondo following. "I am quite sure..um friend dwarf.. that the twins would appreciate any help you might have to offer..the wheels been sticking the last few days.."

The circus owner pauses then turns to Vergart. "The Fiend? Ahh ,Drusilla refers the Charon Fiend, a local legend in this part of Verbobonc. It is a popular tale, we in fact perform it when we travel here. Drusilla is odd, and I think she has confused our performances with her soothsayings. But despite her eccentricities she earns the troupe a great deal of coin."

"Well then," Johan says smoothing his goatee. "The tale...."  The bald man strikes yet another dramatic posture:

"Long ago, when your grandfathers were but children, there was the hamlet of Charon. The folk of Charon were poor but kind farmers. They prospered in the shadow of the Gnarley Forest, and lived their simple lives.

But then one fateful night a terrible beast descnded upon the hamlet. It was a nighmare made real, a four legged demon, with black fur  and burning eyes. The fiend had talon like claws and rows of daggers for teeth. But most shockingly, it had a mane of serpents each more venomous than the next, and some so great in size they drug upon the ground."

The fiend stole people from the hamlet each night and the people were in terror. The crops suffered and though they cried for help no prince nor knight or great wizard would aid them. The folk of Charon fell into despair.

Then one day an old, poor vagabond wandered into the vilage. The man was starving and dressed in but a simple ragged brown robe. Depsite their hardship, the folk of Charon fed the man and gave him shelter.

The next night the Fiend returned. To the amazement of the village, the old man went forth armed with but a simple club. He attacked the fiend saying _'Evil which cannot be removed must be eliminated.'_  The old man amazingly defeated the fiend. It disappeared never to return.

The folk of Charon rushed to thank the old man, but he too was gone. Some think that the old vagabond was St Cuthbert, who came to defend them when no other would."

Johan exhales then sits. "As I said we perfrom this tale with costumes and other accountrments..it is quite popular in these parts."


----------



## driver8 (Apr 7, 2005)

*For Colm:*

[sblock]When Johan begins his tale, Telion leans toward you a says in a low tone, "We would have no need of Drusilla of it were not for Johan,  Brother Colm. In addition to being a freak," he says smiling, "I am also a trainer fo beasts. When we travelled here from Greyhawk this past spring, we came by barge..and with a fine bestiary of attractions."

The elf frowns stroking his beard."Johan gambled with the barges crew. Greed overcame him, and after early success he lost all our beasts..save Ursula."  Telion sighs. "I had half a dozen exotic birds , two great cats, and a monkey...I miss that monkey." 

Turning back to listen to Johan the elf adds, "And now instead of a true circus he have that crazed woman."[/sblock]


----------



## driver8 (Apr 7, 2005)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Fatcoin takes a chance and tries to cross over the road into the grass near the treeline. He specifically does not look in the direction of the camp, but moves slowly along the roadside in its direction. He only half listens to the conversation behind him as he faces and studies the forest and any of its inhabitants.  He checks for tracks in the grass too, booted or otherswise.




*For Fatcoin:*

[sblock]You move as carefully as you can from your position, finding cover as you can. Crossing the road, you make it to the treeline some 70 feet from the others. After waiting to insure youre still unseen you search the treeline and the nearby area. The voices from the camp grow fainter till all you can hear is the wind.

The ground looks undisturbed. Although you are no tracker there is nothing that stands out of the ordinary. Looking into the treeline, you simply see the beginings of a light wood, the leaves of  which have not yet turned for autumn. 

As you turn to look elsewhere, your sharp eyes catch a flash of orange in the green. You then spy movement and see two short humanoids, both with greyish green skin and flat noses wearing ragged armor and small wooden shields. They disappear behind a tree and out of sight as they move in your direction.[/sblock]


----------



## driver8 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sado said:
			
		

> Yondo eyes Johan nervously after his outburst.  Hoping to ease the rising tension, Yondo addresses Drusilla.  "You're playing was lovely," he says.  "Perhaps you would grace us with another song when you have a moment?"
> 
> If Johan gets out of earshot, he will ask her more about the dwarf.  "Your friend, who disappeared.  What happened to him?"




*For Yondo*

[sblock]Drusilla heads for the wagon stooping at the back, were she retrieves a metal pot, presumably stew. She looks at you with a scowl. "Playing? Bah that is but a trifle."

She sets the pot down. ""Our companion? Pugh was his name. A constant source o' trouble. Always quarrelin' for more money. I have been with tha troupe but for a few months but he must'ha quit more than a dozen times."  Drusilla cackles.

"A few days ago tha wagon wheel began to act up. Pugh began drinking and finally quit after a row with Johan. Hopped on his pony an left headin east."

"But listen to me stranger.. I have had visions... the Fiend now plagues tha folk o Verbobonc again..I have seen tha peoples fear inna my eyes. Pugh is dead...caused by a thing borne of torture an pain, misery an fear."  The woman gazes at you with an intent look, as if daring you to dispute her. [/sblock]


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 7, 2005)

Fatcoin stands and backpedals as fast as he is able. Bow in hand he tries to snatch and nock an arrow while he turns his head and shouts into the wind. He is not thinking about what sight he is presenting to those in camp.

Someone..?? HELP!

The watchers in the wood. I've spotted them... goblins... or worse... an ambush...


----------



## Kuld (Apr 7, 2005)

OoC: Do we hear Fatcoin?!


----------



## driver8 (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC: yes since I assume hes shouting  anyone who hears would see he is across the road near the treeline about 70 feet away.

In fact attached is a hexified map. The scale is 10 feet to a hex, the w's are the wagons, the x the campfire.


----------



## Kuld (Apr 7, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Johan regains some of his composure as Drusilla heads for the wagon, with Yondo following. "I am quite sure..um friend dwarf.. that the twins would appreciate any help you might have to offer..the wheels been sticking the last few days.."



Norgim nods to Johan and continues on his way slowly towards the Halflings, still listening to Johan’s tale about the fiend. As he approaches the Halflings he gives them a smile and a wink, assuring them that their toils are soon to be over…….



			
				howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Someone..?? HELP!




Norgim stops dead in his tracks. His friendly smile, now contorted with concern, issues forth “Ready yerselves! By Moradins hammer!!” He pulls out and readies “Shields Bane” his trusted battleaxe, and gives a quick look around to make sure that every one is doing the same as he sets off towards the cry as fast as he can...


----------



## scout989 (Apr 7, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

On hearing the cry from Fatcoin, James jumps up and readies his axe.  He snickers, then cries out "Fear not, good man, a couple of goblins are no worry to a real man!  Let's have at them!"  He then rushes off to give battle to the foes.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 7, 2005)

"hmmm... A four-footed demonic creature with a mane of serpents. Sound similar to another creature I've heard described but that one most definitly would NOT be dissuaded by a mere club, no matter if it were Wielded bu Kord Himself."



			
				howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Someone..?? HELP!
> 
> "Ah, there you are! What? Ambush? I will be by your side in but moments, sir. Forvive my haste, JOhan but desparate needs require all haste."
> 
> Pulling Kords' Will from its' belt frog, Vergart runs as fast as the terrain will allow towards Fatcoin.


----------



## Sado (Apr 7, 2005)

*Yondo*

Yondo, momentarily enthralled by Drusilla's tale, stirs himself at the sound of Fatcoin's cries.  Making sure his dagger is still secured in its sheath, he quickly retrieves and loads his crossbow, steeling himself for battle.

He quickly surveys the area in the direction of the commotion, looking for signs of the enemy's strength and intentions.  Depending on what he sees and how far away the enemies are, he will either rush after his companions to provide supporting fire or take cover to guard the camp.

"Ready yourselves for battle!" he cries, in case anyone didn't hear Fatcoin's warning.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 8, 2005)

As Fatcoin backpedals away, the treeline comes alive with a howl. The howl is answered by another, and then another as he retreats back toward the party. But nothing emerges from the forest.

Vergart, Norgim and James rush toward Fatcoin meeting him just outside the clearing. As they approach, Norgim notices Ursula running beside him like a hound to the hunt.

As Yondo takes up position with his crossbow, he can hear the indignant voice of Johan.

"This is outrageous!" he shouts, his voice becoming shrill, "We've travelled the Viscounty for three years and have not been molested by a single beast, monster or highwayman..outrageous!"

The halflings and Telion scamper toward the wagon, and only Drusilla stands nearby, unmoving and seemingly unconcerned.

The howls grow louder as Fatcoin's goblins, two of them to be exact, erupt from the treeline in a shower of broken branches and strewn leaves. Both are identical looking: grey- green skin,bareheaded with ragged leather armor and small shields. Symbols can be seen on the shileds as the goblins rush forward-crude orange handprints which haphazardly decorate the shield fronts.

As the goblins pursue after Fatcoin, they wave their weapons- a short sword for one, an axe for another, -over their heads, howling loudly.

Then, behind the goblins, two more forms appear out from the cover of the trees, howling. Two large beasts, wolf-like but larger, with vicious maws and cruel eyes emerge,running hard.

The creatures split up, one veering to the left, the other the right of the goblins who continue ahead. As these beasts run one cries out in Common, "Run, run, fools, death comes now! We worgs now come!" 

Initiative:

Norgim 
Colm 
Goblins (2) 
Fatcoin 
Yondo 
Vergart
James 
Worgs (2) 

OOC:The goblins are about 20 feet from Fatcoin who the closest to the enemy and outside the stand of trees wherethe camp is located. The worgs are almost even with the goblins but are on the goblin's flanks. The red arrows on the attached map shows their position and paths.

Also combat is a little different from 3E.  A round lasts 10 seconds. A PC can move up to one half their move rate and still act (ie attack, cast a spell, use an ability, etc). Using a ready item or weapon-drawing a sword or arrow does not count as an action. A PC moving his full rate cant attack but can jog (move rate x2), or run (move rate x4).


----------



## Kuld (Apr 8, 2005)

*Norgim Soulforge Pal 2*

Norgim, thankful for his new ally’s aid, rushes off toward the sharp-tongued worg with his axe held high. "Some aid with the goblin's, we'll take the flanks!!" 

As Norgim runs toward the worg he shouts, “Aye, death comes ye naughty doggy, and it’s yer own!!” swinging his axe at the first opportunity.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 8, 2005)

"Pitiful vermin," Colm shouts towards the goblins, withdrawing a dart from a small pouch at his waist.  

(( With my other action (if I get one, that is) I'll pull out my morningstar. ))


----------



## Sado (Apr 8, 2005)

*Yondo*

"Either pick up a weapon or take cover and stay out of the way!" Yondo yells, hearing Johan's outburst.

With a curious glance at Drusilla, who doesn't seem to be concerned, he will take a shot at the first enemy that comes within range, provided he has a clear shot and none of his companions are in the way.  If there is no clear shot, he will hold his ground and defend the camp, taking shots if and when he is able without putting any allies in danger.

If any enemies get within 20 feet and are coming after him, he will discard his crossbow and draw his dagger.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Vergart will make his way to the side of the nearest companion and draw his warhammer. "Tremble in fear foul Goblin-kin, for today you shall meet Kords' Will!"


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 8, 2005)

Fatcoin turns from the creatures and runs face first past the line of trees between the grove and the road. He stops here and loads his bow, firing if able. He is trying to use the treeline as cover and potentially as a line of defense once the creatures close to melee.

Remembering the first rule about meeting new people Fatcoin yells out, "*WATCH YER' BACKSIDES, GENTLEMAN!*".  But he does not turn around to indicate he meant the circus troupe.


EDIT: if the creatures are too close for shooting, he will simply keep his bow in hand while he draws a dagger to prepare for hand-to-hand combat.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 9, 2005)

Norgrim heads toward the talking worg, his axe ready for attack. The worg likewise runs toward the paladin. "A dwarf! a dwarf! it chants derisively. 

The dwarf's axe bites into the worg's shoulder; blood sprays from Shield Bane's blade as the reward.The worg, seriously wounded, cries an oath at the dwarf in the tongue of his species. Ursula growls in seeming triumph at the monster but takes no action.

The worg tries to return the favor to Norgim but the dwarf pulls his arm away in time to avoid the monsters fangs.

Colm moves into position in the trees and pulls out his morningstar and a dart. Ahead of him the goblins continue to charge toward Fatcoin. "A dwarf! A dwarf! Kill the dwarf" they exclaim in answer to the worg's wound. Without hesitation, however, they continue forward,  and running hard they enter the trees, swinging their weapons at Fatcoin. Both goblins miss, cursing.

Now with two goblins upon him, Fatcoin draws his dagger with his freehand. His attack fails as the charging goblins try to regroup.

Yondo, just far enough away enough to fire safely, lines up a clear shot at the nearest goblin. He fires and the bolt strikes true, piercing the axe weilding goblin through the head. The creature falls to the ground mid stride, dead.

Meanwhile, out between the tree stand and the road, Vergart and James arrive by Norgim's side, weapons ready. Both attack in defense of the paladin, but the wounded worg avoids the blows. 

The remaining worg turns from its flanking manuever and zigs zags its way west. Bounding with ease around a tree trunk it snaps it jaws at Colm. The beast misses the cleric, and its body brushes against a tree, causing an eruption of loose bark.

The wounded worg sprints away from Norgim, blood staining its fur. "Your axe bites well dwarf, but I am far too quick to let it bite again."  Using its superior speed the creature flies toward the trees and enters the clearing.

You each notice that the troupe of Johan has taken refuge in the wagon with the impaired wheel, even Drusilla.

The other worg turns nimbly and bares it teeth at Colm again. Again it misses as the cleric finds refuge among the trunks of the trees. This time, Colm can feel the hot breath of the beast as it passes by.

Initiative:
worgs (moved)
Norgim
Fatcoin
Yondo
James
Vergart
Colm
goblin


OOC: Ive placed you all on the map based on your descriptions for reference and relative distances. Colm, Yondo, and Fatcoin are in the trees as is the goblin and the non talking worg. All gain a quarter cover as a result.

Norgim, James and Vergart are out in front of the trees and clearing, the talking worg is in the clearing.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 9, 2005)

Fatcoin will press the goblin North attacking with his dagger.  He tries to broaden the gap between himself and the silent worg.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 9, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III Human Ranger2*

On his turn, James will rush to attack the goblin (if no one else has gone to aid Fatcoin), or the nearest worg (if the goblin is already being dealt with).  In either case, as he nears his foe he'll laugh at it and shout "Hah, no little beastie such as you can scare me!  Prepare for your death!"


----------



## mps42 (Apr 9, 2005)

Growling in frustration, Vergart wades through the line of trees towards Yondo and, if he can make it close enough, will pull and toss a throwing dagger at the Worg.


----------



## Sado (Apr 9, 2005)

*Yondo*

Yondo loads another bolt and takes aim at the talking Worg.  If the worg continues toward the wagons, he will advance toward it at a walk and fire when he has a clear shot.  If it charges him, he will try to leap out of the way and shoot the beast in the rear as it passes, unless he doesn't have time to load the crossbow, in which case he will drop it and draw his dagger (and still try to dodge out of the worg's path and attack it from behind).


----------



## Kuld (Apr 9, 2005)

*Norgim*

Norgim tries to follow the worg, coaxing it with every step to turn around and fight. "turn and fight ye yellow bellied puppy!!" If, however, Norgim finds a friend in trouble while he chases the worg, he will stop to aid.(i.e. Colm)


----------



## driver8 (Apr 10, 2005)

_OOC: Just realized Colm is low on the init so heres everyone up to him _

Norgim pursues the worg, taunting it."Turn and fight ye yellow bellied puppy!!"  Slower than the worg, the paladin manages to get close, just out of axe range. 

Ursula follows Norgim almost step for step.

Fatcoin slashes at the remaining goblin with his dagger. The monster laughs as it ducks behind a tree, waving its sword.

Yondo spins, reloads, and making sure the paladin is clear, fires at the worg. The bolt whizzes by the worg's head but just misses.

"Hah, no little beastie such as you can scare me! Prepare for your death!" shouts James. In a flash he moves up on the goblin before the creature can fully turn to face the new threat. In a flash of steel, the woodsman buries the axe head in the goblin's neck. The creature falls to the ground in a lifeless heap, a surprised look on its face.

Vergart crashes through the trees, unsheathing his dagger. Pulling up slightly behind Norgim, he hurls the blade at the worg. The projectile strikes the worg in its side, causing the beast to cry out in pain. 

Blood pours from the worg's wounds as it turns to look at Vergart. "Orc..fool..you would run with dwarves.." it growls with some difficulty, "..with dwarves.."

Inititative:

Colm


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 10, 2005)

Colm hoists his morningstar and swings it with force at the worg directly in front of him.  "Delleb knows, any answers we need can be gotten from your foul-smelling corpse, cur!"


----------



## mps42 (Apr 10, 2005)

Waving his warhammer, vergart taunts the Worg " I run with whom I choose, worg. Come and prove me wrong!"


----------



## driver8 (Apr 10, 2005)

Colm smashes his star down on the worg. The weapon impacts heavily on the beast with an ugly crunch. 

Wounded, the worg shakes its head as if stunned, then looks up at Colm with a terrible look in its eyes.

Initiative:

James
Colm
Norgim
Worg (2)
Vergart
Yondo
Fatcoin


----------



## scout989 (Apr 10, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III Human Ranger2*

James rushes to help Colm, letting loose a battlecry as he charges: "Today is a good day for someone else to die!"

OOC:Thank you, Terry Pratchett, for the best war cry ever


----------



## Sado (Apr 11, 2005)

*Yondo*

Mindful of the goblin and the other Worg, Yondo again loads his crossbow and aims for the talking Worg, closing to medium range or less if possible before letting fly his bolt.


----------



## Kuld (Apr 11, 2005)

*Norgim*



			
				driver8 said:
			
		

> Blood pours from the worg's wounds as it turns to look at Vergart. "Orc..fool..you would run with dwarves.." it growls with some difficulty, "..with dwarves.."



"Better to be runnin' with a dwarf than to be runnin' from one, as ye soon will find out!!" Norgim says through his panting as his stubborn little legs propel him forward.
"Turn and fight ye blasted mutt!!" Norgim positions his axe, ready to deal the killing blow.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fatcoin sheaths his dagger and steps over the dead goblins body and behind its tree.  He turns loading his bow and fires as many arrows as possible into the silent Worg fighting Colm.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Round 3*

James continues down the line, his battlecry on his lips and his wood axe in hand. The silent worg attempts to use the tree as cover from the attack, but is too slow to avoid the blow.  

In a violent instance, the corpse of the beast lies unmoving at the feet of Colm and James. 


Initiative:

Colm
Norgim
Worg 
Vergart
Yondo
Fatcoin


----------



## Kuld (Apr 12, 2005)

*Norgim*

Frustrated that taunting the evil beast isn’t working, Norgim tries a new tactic. One that will help him manage his wind while he’s running, boost his morale and (hopefully) really upset the vile worg into attacking.
He sings... 

"Aww….Deep in the mountain’s me dwarven hall..

Where the fires burn and the hammers fall..

As answers we give ta Moradin’s call…

Yay oh ay! let the hammers fall…." 


Over and over...


----------



## driver8 (Apr 12, 2005)

The worg stares at Norgim, Vergarts dagger still in its side. "Sing all you wish dwarf, and count your blessings to your god that my entire pack was not here this day."

With that, the monster turns and runs to the west. Despite its wounds, the creature covers the ground quickly. The worg passes through the tree and then without halting, jumps from the riverbank into the swift moving river.


Initiative: 

Vergart
Yondo
Fatcoin


----------



## Sado (Apr 12, 2005)

*Yondo*

If there is anyone else near the talking Worg pursuing it, Yondo turns back to the south to see if anyone else needs help.  If not, he makes sure his crossbow is loaded and follows to the river bank, trying to discern the talking Worg's intentions, if it is in fact running away.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 12, 2005)

"HA! I knew a worgs heart was craven and weak! Run! Run and tell your pack-mates of the bitter defeat that has been handed to you!"
 Keeping and eye out behind him, Vergart will begin going to each part member in turn and checking to see if they have been hurt.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 12, 2005)

Fatcoin sheaths his dagger and runs towards the river where the Worg jumped in.  He knocks his bow and fires if he spots the creature.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 12, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

James follows suit with the others, pulling his bow and running to the river.  He looks downriver first, then upriver, firing at the worg if he spots it.


----------



## Kuld (Apr 12, 2005)

Norgim slows down to a brisk walk and finishes his song at the end of the verse. Once he reaches the others by the river he stops, closes his eyes and presses his fist against his lips praying a silent prayer of thanks to the creator. 

Once he finishes his prayer, he looks up at his comrades with a crooked smile. Thinking to himself, _Everyone seems to be alright and in one piece_. Then he turns his gaze onto the landscape and scans the terrain for any possible enemies that may still be left.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 12, 2005)

"Is everyone alright?" Colm asks.  After reassuring himself that such is the case, he lowers his morningstar - but does not return it to his belt - and walks slowly towards the riverbank after the others.  He nods at Norgrim and mutters his agreement and thanks to the gods.  

"Any sign of the fell beast?" he asks, scanning the river.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 13, 2005)

A search of the area reveals no other threats. The surface of the river is swiftly moving eastward, but no trace of the worg can be spied either. Whether it is drowned or has swam away, you cannot discern.

Johan emerges out from the back of the wagon with as much dignity as he can muster, followed by Telion. The twin halflings can be seen beneath the wagon. 

"My word, gentlemen, fortunate indeed it was that you happened upon us. Those worgs looked quite..beastly." Johan bows at the party then quickly finds the halflings. 

"Hawk, Houk, get the horses up we are leaving! This sort of thing never happens-and I'll not press my luck. Come let us be off."

Johan turns back to the party, an embarrased look on his face. "My gratitude is eternal to you all, and I have no wish to be an impolite host, but we head west. Better to travel at night then to become food for worgs and sport for goblins!"

Drusilla merely shrugs and places the pot of food back into the wagon as the others begin gathering up gear.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 13, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

"I wonder, now that it's over... Do you think those beasts could have been what was shadowing us, before we spotted Johan and his group?  Or were they perhaps after this group of entertainers, and we just happened to be here?"


----------



## Kuld (Apr 13, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Any sign of the fell beast?" he asks, scanning the river.




"Nay, the beast is gone. I'm doubtin' he's dead though." Norgim says as he follows colms gaze down the river.



			
				scout989 said:
			
		

> "I wonder, now that it's over... Do you think those beasts could have been what was shadowing us, before we spotted Johan and his group? Or were they perhaps after this group of entertainers, and we just happened to be here?"




Norgim turns to regard the bear. "I'm fer thinking that our shadow was indeed the bear. But there's no tellin' me friend" 
"One thing's for sure" he adds with a broad smile, "they sure don't like me kin"

Norgim then turns to Johan. "Aye friend, we're at yer service. Y'know the town's not too far up the road there." Looking over Johan's shoulder he adds, "I'd be happy to look at yer wagon before ye head out. I'm sure yer wantin' to get there with all speed and not havin' to worry about a fouled wheel"


----------



## mps42 (Apr 13, 2005)

"Kord be praised, everyone seems safe and unhurt."


			
				driver8 said:
			
		

> "My word, gentlemen, fortunate indeed it was that you happened upon us. Those worgs looked quite..beastly." Johan bows at the party then quickly finds the halflings.
> 
> "Hawk, Houk, get the horses up we are leaving! This sort of thing never happens-and I'll not press my luck. Come let us be off."
> 
> Johan turns back to the party, an embarrased look on his face. "My gratitude is eternal to you all, and I have no wish to be an impolite host, but we head west. Better to travel at night then to become food for worgs and sport for goblins!"



 "I certaily can understand your haste and agree that you should make all speed to your next stop."


			
				kuld said:
			
		

> Norgim then turns to Johan. "Aye friend, we're at yer service. Y'know the town's not too far up the road there." Looking over Johan's shoulder he adds, "I'd be happy to look at yer wagon before ye head out. I'm sure yer wantin' to get there with all speed and not havin' to worry about a fouled wheel"



 "A fine idea norgrim. once the wagon is fixed, we should escort these fine folk to town. We want no unpleasantness to fall upon them."


----------



## Sado (Apr 13, 2005)

*Yondo*

'Safety in numbers," Yondo agrees, as much concerned for himself as for the travelling entertainers.  "No reason why we can't sleep a bit first, though.  We gave 'em quite a beating.  Just set up a few defenses and post a watch or two, which you should be doing anyway."


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Fatcoin*

"Nay, I think it is unwise to stay here too.  The odds are the wof-beast escaped.  That means it will be coming back...and with greater numbers."

Turning to goateed man,
"You are welcome to join us on the road, but as my dwarf-friend Norgim just said the nearest town is to the East.  If you travel alone in the dark, likely the creatures will be upon you before you know they are there.  But it is yer own choice."

Fatcoin gravitates away from the fire to get a good look up at the sky registering the cloud cover.  He is trying to remember whether the moon was waxing or waning last night.  And he is doing his best to look for any possible change in the weather.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 14, 2005)

Johan shakes his head as his troupe gathers up gear, hitches horses, and ties down equipment. "No gentlemen, your offer is most appreciated. However we have come north and must head west..to Verbobonc City and a ferry and then north to Furyondy. We have many performances scheduled and cannot be late."

Telion appears at Johan's side. "If you are headed east," he begins, "Arles is still but six miles from here."  The elf looks skyward. "It shall be dark in perhaps 3 or 4 hours..I suppose with a steady march you could arrive near midnight."

Telion pauses as if unsure then continues, "I fear to ask, for you have done so much already, but if you do happen toward Arles, would you keep an eye out for Pugh, our strongman? He is easy to spot- a grey beard and a physique like a small mountain. All I ask is for you tell him to come to Furyondy.. he knows where to come."

Johan nods grimly. "Aye,if he has calmed his temper."


----------



## Kuld (Apr 14, 2005)

*Norgim*

"Aye me friends, of course.. of course.." Norgim says as he peers off to the east as if trying to find the dwarf already. "And if ye don't mind me askin', why's brother Pugh's temper lost in the first place?" he adds, turning to regard the troupe. "Could help us find'em I'm thinkin'..."


----------



## mps42 (Apr 14, 2005)

"i'll not speak for any but myself but, after the excitement, i'm ready to rest for a while. If, however, the rest of the group wishes to press on, I will follow. I am not so foolish to stay by myself."


----------



## driver8 (Apr 14, 2005)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Fatcoin gravitates away from the fire to get a good look up at the sky registering the cloud cover.  He is trying to remember whether the moon was waxing or waning last night.  And he is doing his best to look for any possible change in the weather.




OOC Missed this. The skies both day and night have been cloudy, almost completely so. However the moon is  in a waxing gibbous phase.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 14, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> However the moon is  in a waxing gibbous phase.






Spoiler



OOC: werelions here we come!



"With the curves and hills it will likely be a rough six miles.  If no one is hurt, I would prefer to continue our journey as soon as possible.  The creatures are as likely to trail us as these folk here."  Bufo gestures towards the gypsies.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kuld said:
			
		

> "Aye me friends, of course.. of course.." Norgim says as he peers off to the east as if trying to find the dwarf already. "And if ye don't mind me askin', why's brother Pugh's temper lost in the first place?" he adds, turning to regard the troupe. "Could help us find'em I'm thinkin'..."




Telion smiles at the dwarf. "If you knew Pugh you would understand. Sober, he is short tempered, prone to argue, and fond of it as well. But usually he is of a good natured sort."

"Indeed, but when he drinks, which is too often, "Johan interjects, "his good naturedness disappears, and his mood turns ugly."

The bald man shakes his head ruefully. "Pugh always quarelled with me over his pay. He was a fine atraction but his drinking barely made him tolerable. Still, I would wish him no ill will. He would be welcomed back if he thought to return."


----------



## Sado (Apr 15, 2005)

*Yondo*

"If we're going to press on, let's get to it," Yondo grumbles.  "I'd not like to be out walking all night."


----------



## mps42 (Apr 15, 2005)

"As said before, I would prefer to rest but, if we choose not to, I agree with Yondo. Lets get a move on."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 15, 2005)

"I agree, also," says Colm, kneeling to clean his morningstar on the grass before returning it to his belt.  "If we were attacked by goblins and worgs in the daylight, one can only imagine what may stand in our way after nightfall.  Yes, let's go."


----------



## Kuld (Apr 16, 2005)

*Norgim*

"Aye, then we're off" Norgim says as he strokes his beard. "Ye needn't worry, if we find brother Pugh, we'll send him yer way for sure."


----------



## driver8 (Apr 16, 2005)

The troupe hitches the horses to the wagons. Slowly at first the wagons turn and gain the road. Turning west they begin to pull away. 

"Good journey friends," cries out Johan, "may Fharlanghn guide your steps til you arrive at your destination!"

And so the party heads east. Four hours you trudge on making good pace, resting when required. 

Darkness falls some 3 hours later. The clouds thin and in the moonlight, the road is visible enough to allow safe enough passage without much difficulty. With the darkness comes extra vigilance, but no threat emerges from the night.

Finally perhaps six hours later, with the moon high in the sky, and the clouds beginning to threaten in rain you see a small village in the darkness.

The village is series of wooden buildings arrayed neatly along either side of the road, not far from the river. No light can be seen through the tightly shuttered windows, but smoke rises from the chimneys. The doors of the houses are closed and the town is silent.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 16, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

"Aye, let's be on with it then."


----------



## mps42 (Apr 16, 2005)

"Ah, we have arrived. any likely-looking inns or other place to rest for the eve?"


----------



## Sado (Apr 16, 2005)

*Yondo*

Yondo stumbles slightly as they approach the village, weary from travel and ready to find lodging.  "There must be someplace to rent a room, or at least a space, to sleep," he says.  "They must have a fair bit of travellers through here."


----------



## scout989 (Apr 16, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

"Well, we won't get a bunk sitting here jawing" says James.  He walks up to the nearest house and knocks loudly at the door.


----------



## Kuld (Apr 17, 2005)

Humming his favorite to melody himself, Norgim walks down the road looking at the various buildings, trying to find some sign of an inn or tavern.



[size=-2]Ooc:Edit: That's supposed to be "melody to himself"[/size]


----------



## driver8 (Apr 17, 2005)

Norgim walks around the village. With his enchanced vison the paladin notices another smaller path leading away north, while the main road continues east. The village itself is small, perhaps 20 small cottages with thatched roofs.

As he looks for lodgings, Norgim sees nothing that looks large enough to be an inn or tavern. Likewise, there are no signs to indicate the village even has such a place.

James' knock goes unanswered for many long moments. Before anyone can knock again, however, movement is heard within the structure. Then faint candlelight spills out from the closed slats of the shutters. There is a long pause, and you can hear whispers, as if someone is at the shuttered window looking out.

"Milords?" the answer finally comes. "Not sure who you be, but we cannot help you. It be late. If shelter you seek, the Church o' the Cudgeller be down the road to the east. We dont want no trouble, if you please."


----------



## scout989 (Apr 17, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

"Oh?  And just how far to the east may this temple be, then?  And what's the problem you folks have, anyway?  On a pretty night like this, I'd think there'd be people out and about, eh?  Lovers going to meet lovers, that sort of thing?"  He turns to look at the rest of the group.  "I mean, really, what else is there to do in a town like this?"  Turning back to the house, he waits for any answer to his questions.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 17, 2005)

Kuld said:
			
		

> Humming his favorite to melody himself, Norgim walks down the road looking at the various buildings, trying to find some sign of an inn or tavern.




Fatcoin runs up to Norgim nonchalantly.   Looking around he says with a lowered voice, *"The village looks locked for the night.  Perhaps it would be wise to find a hayloft to rest the eve away with say a one person watch?.  Or if the dwarf Pugh is here, maybe he would share whatever his own sleeping fortune is with us?  As a fellow dwarf I think you stand at least a chance of convincing him.  It would do mite bit better than sleeping outdoors with those stormclouds coming."*  Fatcoin points towards the horizon.​


----------



## Kuld (Apr 17, 2005)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Fatcoin runs up to Norgim nonchalantly. Looking around he says with a lowered voice, *"The village looks locked for the night. Perhaps it would be wise to find a hayloft to rest the eve away with say a one person watch?. Or if the dwarf Pugh is here, maybe he would share whatever his own sleeping fortune is with us? As a fellow dwarf I think you stand at least a chance of convincing him. It would do mite bit better than sleeping outdoors with those stormclouds coming."* Fatcoin points towards the horizon.​




Norgim looks towards the horizon, snickers a bit, and then stares at the ground, digesting Fatcoins words. “Well me friend, I’m doubtin’ we’ll find a barn big enough for us nor the hospitality to stay in it.” he says with some noticeable frustration.”Up there,” he continues while pointing up the road, “I’m seeing a small road that heads north but to the east, all I see is more of the same; wee thatched homes with boards for windows. I'm doubtin' we'll find our dwarf friend this night, me friend"


----------



## Sado (Apr 17, 2005)

*Yondo*

"I'm for this church, if it's not too far," Yondo says.  "we can sort out our plans once we have a roof over our heads.

"Or better yet, in the morning."


----------



## driver8 (Apr 18, 2005)

Reluctantly , you each start off to the east along the road. Silence again falls over the village as you leave.

To the north past what appears to be the dark shape of a wood you see a fire burning atop a high place- a tower of some kind. Darkness and the trees block this view, but you estimate the dark silhouette to be a little over a mile away.

Some two miles down the straight level road, and a weary hour later you arrive at another darkened village. A large stone sets beside the road. In common are etched the words: CAPENDU.

The structures here are stone, loosely gathered around a crossroads.  To the north of this small hamlet, you see a large two story building, a structure that dwarfs anything else in the village. Large square, and utilitarian looking it would easily be mistaken for a barracks or meeting hall, were it not for the darkened stained glass window over its great wooden door- a church. 

Slowly it begins to rain. As you approach you pass a fountain , a worn iron lion standing in a pool of stone. As cold raindrops patter on your cloaks and armor you can see the faces of grey stone gargoyles peering down upon you from the church's roof. 

Then, lightning flashes silently across the night sky, revealing a robed figure standing in the churches doorway.

"Who goes there?" the figure asks. "Who comes here this time of night? Speak your business, in the name of Saint Cuthbert, and Lord Giles, what can I do for you?"


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 18, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> "Who goes there?" the figure asks. "Who comes here this time of night? Speak your business, in the name of Saint Cuthbert, and Lord Giles, what can I do for you?"




Pulling his hat up and giving the man a bedraggled look, *"We are weary travellers who seek rest and shelter from the storm. Do ye have space within for all of us perhaps? Even a spare patch of covered ground would do us well."*

Fatcoin drags his feet forward moving his legs slowly. He steps into the puddles rather than over them.


----------



## Kuld (Apr 18, 2005)

*Norgim*

Norgim secures his axe to his belt loop and follows Fatcoin towards the priest. He watches his friend and wonders why the poor lad is so stricken with fatigue. Now suddenly concerned with the welfare of all his companions, he prays silently that they might find refuge here with the human church. A dry place and some food in their guts may do’em some good.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 18, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

"Oh, ayuh, it's been quite a few miles we've come today.  Everyone around here seems too paranoid to give a few wandering heroes a place to rest.  We thought that perhaps your church could be our sanctuary from the storm."  James shifts his axe to his other shoulder, making sure the bloodstains on it are clearly visible.  "As I said, we've had a busy day."


----------



## mps42 (Apr 18, 2005)

"A church to Cuthbert the avenger. How quiant.
 Truly, We have seen more than our share of miles this day and the weather seems to threatening. 'Any port in a storm' or so they say."


----------



## driver8 (Apr 19, 2005)

The robed man's eyes rest on Vergart for a bit at his remark. Then a smile comes across his young face, still round with baby fat. "All are welcome here, friends. Hospitality is a rare thing in this domain as of late, but St Cuthbert is more than an avenger, he is a bulwark as well."

"I am Brother Martin,acolyte of St Cuthbert,"  he says as he opens the heavy wooden door. It creaks loudly as the young man bids you to enter. A single light from a lantern beckons from inside the doorway.

The young man wears a simple rough brown robe. His head is shaved though you spy brown stubble on his scalp. He walks you each through the inner room, the vestibule. Pausing to pick up his lantern, he enters the nave of the church. 

"Please take off your wet outer clothes before entering, friends. I shall be glad to fetch food. You may sleep upon these pews tonight, our small dormitory is quite full Im afraid."

Martin and the lantern enter into the wall of darkness beyond the vestibule. Two pools of light bloom as the young man alights two lanterns hanging from stone columns. Now you are able to see rows of wooden pews flanking two lines of thick marble columns that march away down the center of the church. Above you can make out the high darkened vault of the ceiling.

"I was awaiting the return of one of my brothers, gone to tend to a sickwoman of the village. Tis not safe to be out so late..." his voice trails off. 

His footsteps echo on the stone floor of the church as he walks to a room to the right of the vestibule. As you attempt to dry yoursleves, he returns shortly with blankets, three loaves of bread and a few flagons of ale.

"I hope you may be comfortable this night. Twas not always like this in Lord Giles land. Not long ago our folk were friendly. Marlowes tavern stayed open late in the night. But that was before the murders... now the poor souls hide in their homes as soon as darkness falls."  Martin sighs heavily.

"But please, sit and be at ease. So few travel the road nowadays."

Lighting flashes, illuminating the church for a split second, causing Martin to jump. Colors from large stained glass windows on the side walls fill the nave for a brief second, than just as quickly fade. No thunder follows but the rain begins to increase, but for a moment you think Martin is shivering.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 19, 2005)

Vergart takes a loaf of bread and rips off a chunk and, passing the rest to others, Sits heavily on the nearest pew. "Well, Martin, it is good to sit and sup with godly men again, even if our God differs. I thank you for your kindness and your willingness to share your meager repast is heartening, especially on a night such as this.

 "A brother is tending a villagewoman. That is very kind of him, I am sure he will do what he can for her, as I would were it me.

Vergart looks shocked at the mention of murders. "Murders? This is dark news indeed. Are there suspects? What is being done to try to find the villan?"


----------



## Kuld (Apr 19, 2005)

"Aye,"Norgim says, continuing from Vergarts words, "instead of boarding up yer village shouldn't ye be out huntin' a murderer?" He nods his thanks for the blanket and ale and continues, "Me own kin wouldn't rest til the evil is...uh, captured in the least"


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 19, 2005)

Fatcoin takes an ale for himself and sets it carefully on the pew nearby.  He starts stripping off outer layers of soaked clothing and wringing them out closer to the entrance puddles.  

"Why would anyone be murdering in a small town like this?  Is there some family feud going on?  Or perhaps some new strange resident?"

"um... you haven't by chance seen another dwarf show up recently have you?  I guess this would be awhile after the murders had started.  You understand.  Just asking."


----------



## Sado (Apr 19, 2005)

*Yondo*

Yondo looks concerned.  "What is this Lord Giles doing about thes murders?  Surely he should have men out looking for the culprit, yet we saw no soldiers or wardens patrolling.

"What is known of the murderer?"


----------



## driver8 (Apr 20, 2005)

Martin now smiles at Vergart's kinder words. He studies the group before him for a moment, taking in Fatcoins bedraggled look, James' bloody axe and the dress of the clerics. You can each see his mind working as he studies you.

"Our folk are not cowards,"  Martin sighs. "But the murders have so unnerved the people. And the horror of it is there is no simple culprit."

" A month ago farmer Nessman disappeared walking the road to Arles, which lies to the west. Vanished without a trace. He was found days later, torn apart, in the Kapund stream to the east. There was barely enough of him to bury."

The young man turns pale."There was no sign of what had done this to him. Searches revealed nothing. Then a week later another townsman disappeared, only to be found later horribly mangled. It soon became a grisly pattern."

Martin walks to a nearby pew and retieves a red book. "Thirteen in all have disappeared, and only seven corpses have been recovered. Tracks were found around the last few victims-tracks of a great four legged creature. And only a week ago a villager from Tres saw a large cat like creature, standing 15 hands high in the dark of night. He said it had serpents coiled round its neck. The people speak of the Charon Fiend....are you familiar with the old legends?"

Martin pauses. "The local people know of the old legends. And despair now holds sway here."

"At first Lord Giles attempted to send patrols and find the cause of these attacks. But the seaches revealed nothing. But his Lordship has so few men in his tower and there seemed nothing to do but defend his subjects. And as the attacks increased and the whispers of the Charon Fiend grew, the fear of the villagers became so great that his Lordship instituted a curfew."

The acolyte looks to Yondo. "Make no mistake, Lord Giles is a good lord. He was a great knight in his youth. His riches have caused our simple villages to flourish and he has endowed the church with many gifts. But his Lordship is quite old.. now 101 years old, and too feeble to take personal action. We've had to fend for ourselves."

Martin thumbs through his book, revealing a map. "Then the unthinkable happened. Weeks ago, the deacon of this church, Master Adleton,  hadsent for help to the abbey in Taymouth. No answer came, so five days ago my master left alone for Taymouth to gain aid for our people. Two days later he was found here near Flytrap Ridge, not more than half a mile from Tres."  

The acolyte points to a place on the map labelled Flytrap Ridge with a trembling finger before closing the book."He was the last victim, and the dread of the next attack hangs over us all."

Tears well in Martin's eyes. "A dwarf you say? I do not know. I have remained within the church..was Master Adletons last request that we watch the church. If he came through, Marlowe-in his tavern might have seen him, most passersby stop there, or at least they used to.."

Martin again falls silent wiping his eyes.

OOC: Attached is Martins map of the area, showing Lord Giles lands.The map is oriented north, a hex equalling 500 yards, so four is a little over a mile. The tower by the river is unlabeled but is Giles' Tower.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 20, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

"Well, what else is there to do in a situation like this except save the townspeople?  We set out looking for adventure, and we have found it.  I say, in the morning we must begin our task of seeking out the root of the evil that holds sway here!" James says, now that he has finished his meal.  "Where shall we start?"


----------



## mps42 (Apr 20, 2005)

"where else to start but at the beginning? By my estimation, the beginning would be with anyone who has actually seen the creature in question."
 Turning to Martin, "good Brother, is there anyone who has seen this thing and lived to tell of it?"


----------



## Sado (Apr 20, 2005)

*Yondo*

Yondo nods at Vergart's suggestion. "Though I would prefer we go to Flytrap Ridge, where the last attack occurred, Tres is on the way, and a villager there saw some kind of creature.  What was his name?"

"This curfew seems a fair idea, but is it completely necessary?" he wonders aloud.  "Couldn't travellers just go about in groups?  There's safety in numbers, after all.  It seems foolhardy to travel alone with this beast afoot."


----------



## Kuld (Apr 21, 2005)

*Norgim*

Norgim listens intently to the conversation as he begins to remove his armor. He estimates that an hour is all he needs to inspect it to its entirety and repair any wear from the road thus far. After which, he can finally focus on “Shield’s Bane” and make sure that she’s nice and sharp for her meeting with the Fiend. A meeting that he prays will happen as soon as possible.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 21, 2005)

Fatcoin pulls off a boot and pours it out.  "I am sure these fine folk would be more than happy for us to help them.  Of course, the first place to start is with Lord Giles to ask his permission to hunt this..  uh, demon creature." 

"Perhaps after the rain has stopped, yes?  Then we could head to his tower in the morning?  From his description he sounds like he could have much to offer, if we ask the right questions."


----------



## driver8 (Apr 22, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> "where else to start but at the beginning? By my estimation, the beginning would be with anyone who has actually seen the creature in question."
> Turning to Martin, "good Brother, is there anyone who has seen this thing and lived to tell of it?"





"Well, the villager in Tres saw it although it was late at night when he did. His name's Cort, he's a farmer. Tres is small so he shouldnt be difficult to find."



			
				Sado said:
			
		

> Yondo nods at Vergart's suggestion. "Though I would prefer we go to Flytrap Ridge, where the last attack occurred, Tres is on the way, and a villager there saw some kind of creature.... "
> 
> "This curfew seems a fair idea, but is it completely necessary?" he wonders aloud.  "Couldn't travellers just go about in groups?  There's safety in numbers, after all.  It seems foolhardy to travel alone with this beast afoot."





Martin frowns. "While Lord Giles domain is rather small, he hadnt the men to place guards in every village. Many of the villagers wouldnt have been about at night at any rate. But the curfew was a way to keep any foolsih soulds from lingering at Marlowes over their cups, Id reckon. Most all the disappearances happened after dark, so it was thought the best way to keep folk safe." 

"And..and besides good sir.."  the acolyte adds shuddering. "If you saw the condition of the corpses we found, you would know that no travellers in groups or alone would be safe."


			
				howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Fatcoin pulls off a boot and pours it out.  "I am sure these fine folk would be more than happy for us to help them.  Of course, the first place to start is with Lord Giles to ask his permission to hunt this..  uh, demon creature."
> 
> "Perhaps after the rain has stopped, yes?  Then we could head to his tower in the morning?  From his description he sounds like he could have much to offer, if we ask the right questions."




"I am quite sure my lordship would be quite pleased to meet you. Any on behalf of the church and this village, any assistance you could provide would be most heartily accepted." Martin pauses. "I could make an introduction for you on the morrow if you wish."

Outside the rains continues. Martin stands, his expression brighter. "I shall leave you if you wish, milords. Our dormitory is above the kitchen." Martin points to the room to the right of the vestibule. "If you require anything simply call- I will likely be awake a bit more in the library upsairs."

Martin begins to leave. "The pews may not be the most comfortable I fear, but you shall be dry this night. Brother Tarlek may return late tonight from Marlowes, so pay him no mind.. and he ought not disturb you, our church often takes in pilgrims."

Martin takes several steps then stops. "I hesitate to add but... I..I.. only ask that you not disturb the altar." Martin points to the darkened opposite end of the church. "There are stautues of past priests flanking the altar, they are quite sacred to our order. You are free to walk around if that is your whim, but please respect the church's dignity. I..I hope I have not insulted you by this request. Um.. Good Night Milords."

_OOC: Make you plans if you wish, explore, or turn in for the night. However you will need to get some rest tonight  or risk fatigue for the next day. Its currently a quarter after midnight. You can split up if you want, or stay together-both tonite or tomorrow. All up to you.._


----------



## scout989 (Apr 22, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

James stands and begins sauntering around the church.  He pokes into this and that, not really searching it, just checking everything out.  Assuming he doesn't run across anything of interest, he'll eventually work his way towards the altar and inspect it carefully, though he will definitely try not to disturb anything.


----------



## Sado (Apr 22, 2005)

*Yondo*

Eschewing the pews, Yondo finds a quiet corner, strips off his armor, and sits down, leaning his back against the wall.  Weary from the long day's trek, it will not be long before he is sleeping as soundly as can be expected.


----------



## Kuld (Apr 22, 2005)

*Norgim*

As Norgim continues his maintenance ritual he begins to sing “Mater’s Hearth”- A song that is traditionally sung by a father to his children during evening chores and before going to bed. His companions wouldn’t know this, unless of course, they speak dwarvish. He chose this song because of the soothing tone and relaxing rhythm; one that would make a dragon’s eye a little heavy. 

Once Norgim is satisfied with his weapon, he will lay down for the night.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 22, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> James stands and begins sauntering around the church. He pokes into this and that, not really searching it, just checking everything out. Assuming he doesn't run across anything of interest, he'll eventually work his way towards the altar and inspect it carefully, though he will definitely try not to disturb anything.




Fatcoin tosses on some dry underclothes from his pack. He pads around in barefeet with a lit candle. Sticking close to James he examines the layout of the church and does a complete search of the kitchen in terms of foodstuffs. Not being able to pocket anything (as he isn't wearing anything on with pockets), he tries to remember what might be good for a later-than-midnight snack. 

Rejoining James at the alter he walks very close to both it and the statues nearby. He does not touch them though. (Are they stone?, human-sized?, any gems in them?)


----------



## mps42 (Apr 23, 2005)

Being very carefull, Vergart will strip off all his outer garments and leave them to dry in the entryway as Martin requested. Then, quietly chewing on his chunk of bread, he will find a quiet corner and try to sleep.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 24, 2005)

With Brother Martin gone, Fatcoin inspects the kitchen. It would be better described as a small pantry. There is a fireplace and a few cabinets. All in all there are several dozen apples, a small cask of some sort of meal, possibly corn, and several dry loaves of bread. There also appears to be some dried strips of meat, perhaps 10 pounds of it cured for storage.

In the corner of the kitchen, a set of stone steps lead up to a opening in the ceiling, presumably to the acolyte's dormitory.

As the others prepare for the night, James and Fatcoin look about the chuch. To the left of the vestibule there is another room, but the door to it  is locked tight.

The great stone columns run nearly the length of the church. Stained glass windows run up the side walls of the church, six to each side each four feet high. Composed of mosaic pieces of red, green and blue, the primary image on the windows is a ruby colored starburst-the symbol of St. Cuthbert.

At the darkened end of the nave, the two find the altar is a large but simple rough hewn rock. Unadorned in any way, it is flanked on each side by four life size stautues.

Each statue is solid marble, the skillfully carved image of a robed man. Each one looks down from a dignified pose. In the intermittent flashes of lightining, James also notices that each statue holds something in their right hands,  wooden clubs of worn dark wood whose heads are wrapped with bands of metal.

Sadly Fatcoin spies no gems on the statue. His eye however, trained in observation, appreciates the quality of the church and its interior, far above anything usually found in a simple rural vilage.

_*OOC: Attached is a crude floorplan. Each square is 5 feet.*_


----------



## scout989 (Apr 24, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

In the absence of anything more interesting to do, James will settle down for the night in a pew about halfway down the length of the great hall, keeping his axe close to hand.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 24, 2005)

Going back to the pews, Fatcoin takes his leisurely time in hanging up his wet clothing near the door. He also sets his belongings on a pew near the others. Carefully he prepares his bed for the night.  Then he retrieves a second candle from his pack and paces quietly around again in front of the remarkable glass windows. He tries to guess how recently they were installed (say, under the current lord's rulership or not?).

After meandering a bit he looks over to see how drowsy the others are and casually walks around to the alter again. Being careful not to disturb the statues to either side, he tries to nimbly scoot past to the rear side of the alter. He will check the floor and alter all around here for secret doors or compartments. Whether he finds one or not he then will slowly walk the length of the church to inspect the closed and locked door to the right of the entrance way. 

OOC: 



Spoiler



I didn't have enough money to purchase lockpicks, but could an alternative work on the lock he's inspecting?


----------



## driver8 (Apr 24, 2005)

In the light of the candle, Fatcoin can see the windows are quite thick, and made by skileld hands. You can perceive no breaks or repairs in the panes, and no sign in the masonry that theyve been replaced. Though by no means an expert in glassery skill, the windows appear to be old, that is to say not recently manufactured.

A search of the altar and statuary reveals nothing hidden. The marble stone of the floor near the altar and statues are the same as the rest of the church- immaculatley clean, polished, and well fitted. And the altar itself looks to be a grey-white boulder or part of one, roughly shaped in a few places but otherwise untouched, almost as if were deposited here or as if the church was built around it.

The door lock is iron and likewise looks rather old. The keyhole is quite large, and one estimates the keyhead for such a lock would be almost as wide a dagger blade's tip. The door here is similar to the one leading to the kitchen, heavy, reinforced with iron bands with sturdy iron hinges.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 24, 2005)

After inspecting the lock and listening for noise on the other side Fatcoin will head back to his makeshift bed.  Blowing out his candle he sleeps for the full night.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 25, 2005)

The night passes without incident, and the rain finally stops before dawn. As the morning light streams through the window, you each awake to the sight of Brother Martin bearing a tray of cold meat and a flask of ale.

"Good morning sirs",  Martin greets you, looking tired but cheerful. He carefully places the tray on a nearby pew. "The day promises to be a fine one. I am free of duties this day and if you wish am at your disposal. Simply call if you require anything."

With a bow the young man retreats to the kitchen. From there you can see the faces of three other young acolytes peering out to catch a glimpse of the party.


*OOC: Plans for the day?*


----------



## scout989 (Apr 25, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

OOC: I'm assuming Fatcoin and some (if not all) of the others are planning to go see Lord Giles.  James is not highly interested in this plan, so he will go out and scout the surrounding area.


----------



## Sado (Apr 25, 2005)

*Yondo*

Yondo thanks Martin for the meat and ale.  After dressing and donning his armor, he begins gathering his things in preparation for their eventual departure.

"The more I think about it," he tells the others, "the better it seems to see this Lord Giles first.  He may be able to offer intelligences and supplies to aid us, if not bodies."

_And if he is as lacking in men as Brother Martin says_, he thinks to himself, _he may be willing to take on a trained guardsman._


----------



## Kuld (Apr 25, 2005)

“Yer hospitality is more than appreciated” Norgim says to Martin and hands him 3 gold coins. With a wink he adds, “Think of it as a tithe me friend”



			
				Sado said:
			
		

> "The more I think about it," he tells the others, "the better it seems to see this Lord Giles first. He may be able to offer intelligences and supplies to aid us, if not bodies."




”Aye, I’m thinnkin it wise to give the lord a visit too.” Norgim agrees as he carefully dons his armor. "Let it be known that we're here to aid before we swing our blades or loose our bolts. If time permits that is"


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 25, 2005)

Packing up once again, Fatcoin tries to scrape off the used candlewax from the floor near the pews.  

"Oh yes! What if this Lord Jiles already has a hired man working for him? Then we could be causing trouble and who knows what could happen? I for one do not want to cause trouble, so perhaps we could appeal to his sense of honor. If he hired all of us, at a slightly higher rate due to our large number, then we could seek and slay this demon with clear consciences."


----------



## driver8 (Apr 25, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm assuming Fatcoin and some (if not all) of the others are planning to go see Lord Giles.  James is not highly interested in this plan, so he will go out and scout the surrounding area.




*OOC: If James, or for that matter anyone going off on their own, could please give a more specific "itinerary' of where they plan to go it would be appreciated. A rough start/finish point or if you plan to go to another village or stay in Capendu and talk to people, for example. Scouting is a bit too vague, and the different groups may start to operate under different time frames depending on travel distance ( which is fine). 

Also, the Giles group will stay in this thread, but I will put any other parties or individuals in another thread..more on that later. Because of the possible time difference please stay in your thread until directed back...

And it seems like we lost Colm. He will remain in the Church meditating as an NPC for now.

end of hijack, let me know if there are questions..*


----------



## scout989 (Apr 25, 2005)

Certainly.  James intends to start and finish from the church.  He will go to the nearest tavern for a bit, talking with the people there to get what information he can, but he will not spend long on that.  He intends to go out and specifically scout out the countryside, which means that he does not have a set itinerary as of yet.  His direction will be set by what he hears from people in the tavern, as well as any clues he may find once he is out in the woods.  If there are forests around, though, it's a good bet that he'll be heading for them (if we're surrounded by forests, he may well go with the eenie meenie miney moe method).


----------



## driver8 (Apr 26, 2005)

The reply that follows is for the Giles party. I am assuming Vergart is with this group. If you are with James go to party 2 thread or let me know if  you chose another course of action. 

James please refer to Lion in the ropes party 2


----------



## driver8 (Apr 26, 2005)

Martin pockets Norgims tithe with a bow. Later when they are ready, he leads the party outside into the crisp cool air of the morning. The day is bright, and you each find yourself half jogging to keep up with the young acolytes pace.

A little less than an hour, after passing through the village of Tres, which in almost all respect resembles a smaller version of Capendu, and drawing a few odd looks from the locals, you arrive at the tower.

The tower itself is built in the river, upon a raised mound of earth some fifty feet from the river's bank. A narrow causeway just 10 feet wide leads to the square building at the towers base. There it ends at a heavy iron door.

The tower extends up from the building. It is square, and grey-black and three stories high. At the top of the tower a blue pennant flies from the battlements, bearing the image of a lion _couchant_.

As you approach, two men at arms look down upon you with hard faces. Martin waves to the men above and then halts you at the causeway at the rivers edge. 

"One moment," he says smiling. "I sent Brother Darow this earlier to herald our coming. His Lordship rarely allows strangers in his tower and prefers to meet out here."

As if by cue, the iron door opens. Two men at arms with halbreds flank a shorter, gaunt figure dressed in a silver chain shirt. The figure moves slowly and with difficulty, leaning upon a sheathed two handed claymore, stooped like a withered tree. He stops a few paces from the party, breathing strenously.

One of the escorts produces a small camp stool. The elderly figure sits down with some effort then for the first time looks at the group before him. You can see his face is a mass of wrinkles.

"Forgive my sitting strangers."  the old man begins. He has a long white beard, thick eyebrows, and sparse snowy hair on his head. " I mean no disrespect. The acolytes have brought word of your coming. How can I be of service?  You know evil stalks this place, have you come to deliver us? Or are you simply fortune seekers? Dont let my aged appearance decieve you,I am no feeble fool. I may now be 101, but in my youth I was an adventurer...I fought beside Mordenkainen himself.. and.."

The old man stops shaking his head. "But nay, you have no desire to hear the tales of a relic. I am Giles, Lord Giles master of this domain, once called the Lion Knight, but now simply called old Lord Giles. Do not waste my time, I beg you, so speak your questions, so called heroes."


----------



## mps42 (Apr 26, 2005)

OOC: Geez, you miss a day and look what happens..., 

Vergart gives Norgrim a cool stare at the offer of a tithe, since he has recieved none from the dwarf in all their travels, but remains silent.

Vergart will most definitly be sticking with Martins' party, at least for now and will, at every opportunity pepper him with questions about his church. When it was built, why that spot was chosen, who the artisans were, etc.

Upon arrival at the tower, and the greeting of Lord Giles, Vergart will offer a shallow bow but remain in eye contact with the ancient warrior, never knowing if the show of age is real or just that: a show...


----------



## Kuld (Apr 26, 2005)

”Norgim Soulforge, champion of King Keldor’n at yer service lord of this land.” Norgim begins with a deep bow. “And aye, we have come to this land in seek of adventure, tis true. However, me axe has never been for hire nor shall it ever be.” Norgim rises to regard the lord and his guards “I do pledge me service to yer cause though.” he continues with his head held high “Yer fiend will be found and dealt with or I’ll breathe me last breath tryin.”


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 26, 2005)

Fatcoin steps forward and attempts his best bow with front leg crossed and bent and the rear held straight. He keeps his eyes squarely on the ground before the Lord and flourishes his hat. Standing upright again he keeps his hat off and held behind him.

"Your most honorable Lordship, we have a common bond for we too are adventurers seeking to right wrongs and undo injustices. We were most intrigued upon hearing the tale of a demon haunting the land hereabouts and agreed amongst ourselves last night to take up this quest for the good of the people within."

Gesturing slowly towards Norgrim he continues, "I beg that you use your keen insight to look past my noble friend's oath here, both true and binding I am sure, on into the very reality of our situation. We are but knight-errants, and if we had more than a small sum to our names, we would be out searching for the rogue hellion now. Please find it in your heart to offer some... commensurate reward for our heroics. For the destruction of a foul fiend would be well worth our meager needs compared to the freeing of your people's minds and bodies."


----------



## Sado (Apr 26, 2005)

*Yondo*

Yondo bows modestly.

"Greetings, lord," he replies.  "I am Grighton Yondo, man-at-arms and crossbowman, until recently in the service of another lord.  A peasant revolt removed him from power, and I now find myself wandering, without a master.

“By your leave, I and my comrades will track down this beast, and in doing so perhaps prove our worth in your sight.”


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 26, 2005)

Colm rises from where he has seated himself in one of the pews in the small temple.  *"So, Brother Martin,"* he says, *"what of this Charon Fiend of which you speak?  What manner of dire beast is this?"*

After getting the priest's answer, Colm leaves the temple.  *"Thank you for your hospitality.  I should be finding my travelling companions.  The protection of St. Cuthbert be upon you."*  He nods as he walks out the gates.

Sorry about that.  Should have put something on here - I did on all my other PbPs - but my responses might be slow at times.  I have a book that's getting published that I'm working on, so that's time-consuming.  But anyway, I'm here now.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 27, 2005)

Colm, having a late start, arrives as the others finish speaking. _(OOC: welcome back.) _ There is a pause as the old knight looks over the party.

"Upon my soul, Brother Martin," Lord Giles laughingly croaks, "here, in the fellows,have we  a society in miniature. Strength, intelligence, guile,honor ..all on display! And perhaps these qualities shall serve my people in this time of fear and dread."

"For instance, this good fellow, Yondo seeks only to serve, to find a master."

Pointing at Fatcoin he continues," And this one- he looks to enrich himself. A goal to which I have no objection if respect and service be proven."

"And Master Norgim, like many of his race, would go forth without thought to recompense or fear of the consequence."

"And the other, the half orc..cleric is it?..  he remains silent and lets the others speak so he may gather what information he can."

Lord Giles guffaws even louder. "Why even the fifth here arrives tardy.. it would appear you are not completely infallible."

The old man shifts his claymore to his right hand and leans forward. "I do not know you, save but the endorsement the good Brother here has given. But such is our plight, that if you prove your mettle, riches indeed you shall have, hundreds of gold coins for your purse. If bravery you show then indeed into my service you may remain with honors. And if this Fiend you can destroy, never to harm my good folk again, then land in my domain will I give, and happily so."

Giles relaxes his pose, looking stern beneath his thick eyebrows. " So what would you do? Ever since that farmer in Tres claimed seeing the Fiend, now all sort of folk from that village come to my gate, saying they see the creature in the dark of night, or that an unseen presence watches them as they cower beneath their beds."

"Words are cheap good sirs, as are promises of deeds undone. So tell me then what would you do that my men could not..they patrolled the villages and found nothing. How will you find that which cannot be found?"


----------



## Kuld (Apr 27, 2005)

*Norgim*

Norgim opens his mouth as if to answer, then shuts it immediately. Scratching his chin, he turns to his more intelligent companions. To him this seems to be a little more involved than the battlefield tactics he learned in his service in the king’s guard or flushing some goblins out of their holes.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 27, 2005)

Vergart gives the Lord a wary gaze, surprised at his tone. "Lord,"he says, "you are right to be wary and no fault of yours to be skeptical of those you have just met." Vergart glares at Norgrim "especially when they go about pledging their last breath to some one THEY just met.
 "Be that as it may, we can but try. I for one would be most interested to speak with the men who have done this searching and the villagers who have seen, or heard, this creature which so frightens trained men. We can do no worse than they and may be able to do better, given the chance.
 "I will not be so bold as to say that we WILL find this fell beast and slay it, only that we will do what we can."


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 27, 2005)

"If I recall correctly, Brother Martin was waiting for one of his brethren to return last eve from a sick woman's bedside.  If he has returned safely, we will likely explore a number of potential clues in the surrounding villages.   There is the story of the villager Cort from Tres who claims to have seen the beast.   And learning the old legends of the "Charon fiend" could help us understand it.  But perhaps the proper place to start is on top of Flytrap Ridge where Brother Martin related his own Master Adleton was killed but six short days ago."

"I hesitate to instruct you on our tactics to find and destroy this killer, whatever it may be.  I imagine our best plan would be to draw it to us rather than attempt to patrol all three villages and the surrounding countryside.  Bits of steak grilled slowly may work; after dark when all others are safe inside for curfew.  Six days is an awful long time to wait before feeding again for any creature."

Fatcoin is noticably silent on the topic of the missing dwarf.


----------



## Sado (Apr 27, 2005)

*Yondo*

"Perhaps a trap for it," Yondo suggests.  "It seems to strike at lone travellers. Perhaps one of us posing as a such could lure it out, with the rest waiting in ambush.

"Provided we learn a bit more about this creature's habits," he continues.  "Questioning those who may have seen it would be a wise first step."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 27, 2005)

Colm nods.  "Flytrap Ridge sounds agreeable to me."


----------



## driver8 (Apr 28, 2005)

For Vergart:
[sblock]Your observations seem to yield that his lordship is human male of advanced age. If he is in some way not what he appears to be, you eyes cannot perceive it.[/sblock]

Brother Martin steps forward. "Mi lord, good sirs, Brother Albus did return early this morning quite safe. Your concern is appreciated. As to the legends of the Charon.... Fiend, most local folk know the legends"

The acolyte thinks for a moment. "Our church also has a small library, thanks to the magnamity of his Lorship.Many of the texts are quite ancient, and cover subjects of religion and local histroy dating back to the time when elves occupied this land. They are at your disposal of course, if you feel if would help."

Lord Giles begins slowly to rise. "Very well, well spoken strangers. I doubt that one can track or trap such a thing as this Fiend. It is not of this world. But you seem to have bravery. I hope you retain it when darkness falls."

You can almost here the old mans joints creak as he stands. "If you wish my two sergeants here," Giles motions at his two escorts, "can give you any information you wish. They oversaw the patrols that hunted for the creature and found most of the corpses. But they will tell you-- in most cases no tracks were found, and if any were, they were clawed footprints. But no trackable trail was found."

Giles leans upon his sword. "Flytrap Ridge conceals many small caves, most unexplored and hard to find. In the past bears and wolves took refuge there and we often hunted the beasts there to ensure the safety of travelers. So take care there-if a beast wishes to hide, there are places where it could."

The Lord sighs, and his expression softens. "If you will take the advice of an old man, start in Tres. There are many there who claim to see the thing there, and it seems that village has lost the most souls. The most maddening thing is that poor Master Adelton was the victim found lost farthest away from our settlements, most victims were found nearby. That fact is what drives the fear here, that evil can snatch them so close to home."

"But harken to me... and learn this from one who has seen much. Things are often not what they seem to be, nor what you think they to be. Our world is built upon the ruins of another, and our lighted world merely covers the deeper dark of the past. Track this beast, but always look to the world around you for the truth. It is a lesson I have learned many times in my past, and one I would apply these grim days, if vigor still dwelt in these old bones."

The old knight turns to leave, alone.


----------



## Kuld (Apr 28, 2005)

*Norgim*

Norgim waits patiently for Lord Giles to take his leave. Once he’s gone he addresses the guards. “Alright, men of Arles tell us what ye know and leave out no particulars… If we’re to destroy this evil we all need to put our skulls together, I’m thinking”


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 28, 2005)

Fatcoin look up in anticipation.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 29, 2005)

Kuld said:
			
		

> Norgim waits patiently for Lord Giles to take his leave. Once he’s gone he addresses the guards. “Alright, men of Arles tell us what ye know and leave out no particulars… If we’re to destroy this evil we all need to put our skulls together, I’m thinking”





The sergeants think for a moment, then the taller of the two, a middle aged man with close cropped hair begins. "Well sars, not more ta tell I gather. From what his Lordship has toldn ya, and what we know from the good Brother told. Wheve only recovered seven corpses so far, or least parts of corpses.. spread out near Tres and Capendu.....ahh it were horroble indeed! And it twas only at tha last few victims we even saw some tracks. They was like that or a beast or large cat.. it was hard ta tell. But it seems alot liken the stories."

The second sergeant, shorter with a black mustache chimes in. "We aint got no idea that were we found the corpses was where they was killed either," he adds shrugging. Twas no trail leading to or from where we found them poor wretches remains..but with a beast like that Fiend, only St. Cuthbert knows what its truly capable of."

The sergeant strokes his mustache, "Seems like the victims were all seen before it got dark. At first they was just going bout their business. Later when things got dire, even folk who were goin but a short distance, like from Tres to the stream were taken. No screams were ever heard, and none has seen the Fiend kill a victim."

"Aye, an were helpless,"  the first sergeant adds. "Ya cant track tha demon.. I only hope The Cudgeller has heard our prayers. perhaps'n that why you are all here, to deliver us?"

*OOC_ the red x's are the locations the corpses were found..the A is were Adleton was found.*


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 29, 2005)

"Interesting", Fatcoin replies.  "Can you mark next to your X's where each townsperson lived?  It seems only Tres and Capendu have been affected.  Have any of the guards from this tower gone missing?  I know you said not every body has been found."

"Also, you mention a lack of tracks near any of the bodies.  Was there evidence of them being dragged?  Or was it as if they fell out of the sky?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 29, 2005)

*"Hmm,"* ponders Colm, stroking his chin as he listens to the guard's tales.  *"Hmm.  A cat?"* he says half to himself, and then looks at his companions.  *"I am reminded of something friend Telion told me, though I also feel there may be some intelligence behind this.  Perhaps it was one of those worgs we encountered on the way here?" *


----------



## driver8 (Apr 30, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> *"Hmm,"* ponders Colm, stroking his chin as he listens to the guard's tales.  *"Hmm.  A cat?"* he says half to himself, and then looks at his companions.  *"I am reminded of something friend Telion told me, though I also feel there may be some intelligence behind this.  Perhaps it was one of those worgs we encountered on the way here?" *




The mustachioed sergeant shrugs. "Aye it seemed to be catlike, thought hard to be sure. The prints we found had claws, and was big that is ofr sure."



			
				howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> "Interesting", Fatcoin replies.  "Can you mark next to your X's where each townsperson lived?  It seems only Tres and Capendu have been affected.  Have any of the guards from this tower gone missing?  I know you said not every body has been found."
> 
> "Also, you mention a lack of tracks near any of the bodies.  Was there evidence of them being dragged?  Or was it as if they fell out of the sky?"




"We'd thought bout that too good sar," the tall sergeant replies. "Out of tha 13 victims, six was men and 7 women. Of tha corpses, tha ones found jus south of Tres was from Tres; tha ones south of Capendu were from Capendu. Tha exception was good Master Adleton."

The sergeant leans against his halbred. "Twere no signs of tha victims bein drug. Tha remains were jus there. How they got there is a mystery as well. Whether is was dropped or tha Fiend was just bein careful... who knows what dark powers it has?"


----------



## Kuld (Apr 30, 2005)

“Cat prints or doggie prints? Blast! I can’t remember what that mangy mutt’s feet looked like, though they sure came in handy for saving his fur! Hah!” Norgim raises his hands in frustration. “What manner of beast is this, killing women for sport? Mysterious powers or no, this…fiend sure seems a coward to me! Much like our worg indeed..


----------



## mps42 (Apr 30, 2005)

"Officers, I know that this may seem off-topic but have there been any strangers in or around town recently? Say, around the time that the killings start?"


----------



## driver8 (May 1, 2005)

The tall sergeant shakes his head. "From what I understand been na travellers of any kind for a couple a months now..cept you of course. Folk just dont travel tha road nomore."

"We had a circus come through in tha spring, and sometimes barges pull ta the river bank in the warm months to trade or take on water or food, but latley not seen too many strangers."


----------



## mps42 (May 2, 2005)

Vergat ponders for a moment... "Even though I have seen much that is otherworldly, I am by nature, practical minded.
 "I am much more inclined to believe that the killer we seek is of this mortal coil. That being the case, it would need food, which it seems to be getting; water, which would not seem to be available on flytrap ridge but nearer the river; and shelter. Tell me, good constable, are there any caves or sheltered areas near the river where a large animal might hide?"


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 2, 2005)

"Well, we do have quite a mystery here. Why would the creature be dropping its victims in a pattern leading to the south? Perhaps it really isn't in Flytrap Ridge, but within the Gnarley wood instead? It is awfully peculiar behavior. Except poor Master Adleton's death does not fall in line with this thinking. We may have need to entertain the possibility of another cause for his death. I know he is a cleric of the faith, but did he have any enemies?; someone who wished him ill?"

"Oh.  And what were your names?  It would be good to know in case we need your very profitable help again."


----------



## Kuld (May 3, 2005)

“Aye, ye both have been of much help. When the need arises, we’d be honored if ye lend us yer swords as well as yer tongues.” Norgim says as he extends his hand in gratitude. “Many thanks to ye good sirs and let yer gods bless ye and yer own.”


----------



## Sado (May 3, 2005)

*Yondo*

"Thank you, friends," Yondo nods appreciatively to the sergeants.

To his companions, 'My thoughts are still to go first to Tres and learn what we may, and then, in the absence of any information that suggests otherwise, have one of us pose as a lone traveller to lure this creature out.

"Let us also see what James has found as soon as we may."


----------



## driver8 (May 4, 2005)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> "Well, we do have quite a mystery here. ..
> "Oh.  And what were your names?  It would be good to know in case we need your very profitable help again."




The tall sergeant bows, first at Norgims words then to Fatcoin. "I am Argus, sar, and this," he says pointing to the mustached sergeant, " is Vallan."

"As far as I know, tha good Master Adleton was liked by all." Argus continues. "He'd been here for almost 10 years, running the church's library and such. All the townfolk knew im. He was respected..even the Abbey of Teymouth once came to celebrate the harvest festival with im."



			
				mps42 said:
			
		

> Vergat ponders for a moment... "Even though I have seen much that is otherworldly, I am by nature, practical minded.
> "I am much more inclined to believe that the killer we seek is of this mortal coil. That being the case, it would need food, which it seems to be getting; water, which would not seem to be available on flytrap ridge but nearer the river; and shelter. Tell me, good constable, are there any caves or sheltered areas near the river where a large animal might hide?"




Argus shakes his head. "None I can think of sar. Flytrap's got quite a few- some tiny some big. Butn tha rivers wide and tha land round it flat. A few bits of wood near it in places; I guess a beast could hide if it needed, but none in tha way of caves tho."


----------



## mps42 (May 4, 2005)

Frustrated, Vergart paces back and forth muttering to himself for a few moments. Then "Well, I'm at a loss. What say the rest of you?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 4, 2005)

*"Where were these folk who saw the beast?"* asks Colm.  *"Alas, the memory sometimes fails even the servants of the gods.  At any rate, perhaps we should speak with these folk."* He muses silently for a moment.  *"A circus, you say?  Would you happen to recall the name of said circus?"*  To the others, *"Friend Telion told me that the troupe witrh which we were travelling once had a small menagerie, but it was lost.  Perhaps there lies the origins of our Beast?"*


----------



## driver8 (May 5, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> *"Where were these folk who saw the beast?"* asks Colm.  *"Alas, the memory sometimes fails even the servants of the gods.  At any rate, perhaps we should speak with these folk."* He muses silently for a moment.  *"A circus, you say?  Would you happen to recall the name of said circus?"*  To the others, *"Friend Telion told me that the troupe witrh which we were travelling once had a small menagerie, but it was lost.  Perhaps there lies the origins of our Beast?"*





Argus thinks for a moment. "Fever's circus or whatnot, I think sar."


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 5, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Argus thinks for a moment. "Fever's circus or whatnot, I think sar."




"Ah yes...   That sounds much more plausible.  Perhaps the circus lost a lion or bear and now it is terrorizing the countryside and eating people left and right.  Only it doesn't fit why there would be no tracks on the ground.  Still...  It is a good start.  Why don't we go and speak with some of the witness and maybe we could puzzle out more.  If it is a demon, another solution will likely be needed."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 5, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> "Fever's circus or whatnot, I think sar."



*"Interesting.  Matters of this Beast may prove to be a bit more mundane than earlier thought."*


----------



## driver8 (May 6, 2005)

Argus bows, a quizzical look on his face at Colm's remark. "If yan dont be needin us sar, we should be about our duties."  The sergeants turn to leave, as Brother Martin steps forward.

"I should return to the church sirs. Is there anything you need of me?"  Martin pauses. "Im sure you can find the folk of Tres open to any questions if you need to go there. Im sure rumor of your arrival has spread."

"Feel free to call upon me for anything. I hope that St. Cuthbert guides you if you foray out into the wild. For the sake of these poor villagers, I hope you have success."

With a bow , Brother Martin turns and heads down the road to the south.

OOC:Balls in your court.


----------



## Sado (May 6, 2005)

*Yondo*

"Should we not see the good brother safely back to the church?" Yondo asks.  "After what he has done for us?  It is but a short walk from there to Tres?"


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 6, 2005)

"Oohh.. I am sure that isn't necessary.  I believe they said no attacks have occurred during the day.  Heading to Tres and then perhaps to Flytrap Ridge sounds like a better idea.  From the tell of it, there is more likely danger up there than on the road."

Nodding to Brother Martin, "We will likely return before nightfall.  Thank you greatly for your hospitality."


----------



## Kuld (May 7, 2005)

*Norgim*

"Thank you Martin. If ye are wantin' an escort let us know, otherwise, I'm with Fatcoin and startin' off for Tres".


----------



## mps42 (May 7, 2005)

*Vergart*

"All right. I guess Tres is as good a place to start as any."


----------



## driver8 (May 8, 2005)

The party follows Martin. With a smile, the young acolyte slows and falls in step with the group. 

Halfway to Tres, another group comes into view, travelling toward you. It is a dozen villagers-young and old, men and women. They meet you on the road, and after a few moments of whipsering amongst the townspeople, they push an older man with a rust brown beard and thin hair toward you.

"Go on Cort, tell um" a women loudly urges. 

"Yes go on" says another.

"Tell them how ya saw it at night, and it was huge, and how it ran off, like you said to the northeast." another adds.

"Yea go on Cort!" they all chime as if a chorus.

The man , obviously Cort, just stands there as if dumbfounded.


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 8, 2005)

"Do you think you could draw a picture of the creature? We have been thinking about what it might be, and any help would be much appreciated." 

Fatcoin looks around for a stick, "If you don't want to draw it in the dirt, even a simple explanation would work."


----------



## Kuld (May 9, 2005)

"Go on sir, don't be afraid." Norgim says with a smile. "Any information ye may have will help us greatly. Please sir, honor us with what ye know.."


----------



## driver8 (May 9, 2005)

Cort looks at the party sheepishly. He motions to a boy in the crowd, who comes forward, bearing a large heavy brown book.

"Cant draw. We all heard tell tha Brother MArtin met strangers that were huntin the Fiend." Cort says matter of factly. "Had my boy go and fetch this from the good brothers in the library. He helps in the church sometimes, and likes this book-it has stories of St Cuthbert."

The farmer takes the book from the tow headed boy. He carefully pages through the book  as each of  you and Brother Martin look on. Despite a nervous look upon his face, Martin watches silently.

After a moment, Cort finds the page and turns the book toward you.

"Here. Cant read it but this is what I saw. Or at least the rear of it. It was dark, but it ran out of the edge of town, heading north and east, most likely to its lair."

On the two open pages of the book is a lavishly illustrated scene of the Fiend devouring a hapless man. The creature looks to have the body of a cat or similar beast, with dark fur or skin. It has a long tail, clawed feet and instead of a mane of hair,  long snakes sprout from its neck. The snakes frame a fierce head and an almost human face with long fangs.


----------



## Kuld (May 10, 2005)

"Good lad, ye did just fine." Norgim says as he pats the boy on his head. 

After studying the illustration, he gives the towns folk an assuring smile. “Aye, he’s nasty lookin’ fer certain, and I’m sure his black soul’s even uglier. But for as ugly as he may seem, I’m thinkin’ he’s a coward. He prays on the defenseless, both the men and maids of yer good villages. Now it is time fer the hunter to become the hunted. And let us see just how well this coward can defend himself from the likes of our blades!"


----------



## Sado (May 10, 2005)

*Yondo*

Yondo looks over the shoulders of his companions to get a look at the illustration.

"What is written there regarding the creature?" he asks.  "What does the book tell of it?"


----------



## driver8 (May 11, 2005)

Brother Martin steps forward, gently taking the book in his hands. "This book tell tales of the miracles of St Cuthbert through the history of Verbobonc. 

_(It is at this point that Brother Martin begins to tell the tale of the Charon Fiend and how St Cuthbert saved the village of Charon. Aside from being a bit longer, and full of honorifics to St Cuthbert, the tale is identical to the tale told by Johan in his camp.)_

As Martin finishes the tale, the crowd grows silent, their faces ashen.


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 11, 2005)

Fatcoin ponders what he is hearing.  He seems unsure.

"Perhaps you could lead us to the spot where you last saw the creature?  It was a week ago, was it?  As it is daylight, we should be safe from such a creature."


----------



## driver8 (May 12, 2005)

Cort leads the party and the villager back to Tres, describing his experience along the way. "Well when I saw it," he begins, "it was dark. Cold and windy too. My shutters been broken and my windows broke..had a terrible draft. So I chanced it to go outside to fix it. When I did, I heard a growling over the wind's howl-which was pretty loud."


Cort swallows hard. "The I saw it. It was on the roof of another cottage. It jumped off and run off toward the north. It was dark but I had a lantern. Saw it going away, which I was glad for! My blood froze I can tell you. It was a tall as a horse, and it had..tendrils that drug to the ground! terrifying it was!"

A young blonde woman leans close to Norgim. "Aye, my husband saw it too at night on the outskirts of the village; he looked out the window and said he saw it."

Another woman, older with grey hair joins her. "But thats not the worst. At night, when its quiet, you can feel eyes upon you, watching you! Even when you sleep your dreams are interrupted by the cold stare of something evil."

Several villagers murmur agreement with the woman's experience.

As the party enters Tres, Cort begins to point out his cottage. It is, like the others in the village,a simple singlestory stone structure with a wood and slate roof. His cottage lies on the north edge of the small hamlet, but is otherwise unremarkable.

As the inspection begins, each of you spot a familar figure approaching from the west. It is James, coming across the empty harvested fields of Tres. He sees each of you, and heads in your direction, moving slowly, almost clumsily.


----------



## scout989 (May 12, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

James stumbles his way to the party, in obvious difficulty.  As he reaches them, he just manages to wheeze out the words "Poisoned.  Hard to breath.  Need herb, Unicorn's Horn."  Then he has to stop, trying to regain his breath.


----------



## Kuld (May 12, 2005)

*Norgim*

Norgim rushes past the gathered townsfolk and towards James. When he reaches his friend he places an open palm upon on his chest and prays for the divine strength to remove his sickness. ((Cure disease)) If that doesn’t work then he will prepare to lay on hands.


----------



## Sado (May 12, 2005)

*Yondo*

"What happened, James?" Yondo asks the ranger.  "What did this to you?  Is it still nearby?"

Yondo quickly surveys the landscape in the direction from which James came, looking for anything hostile.


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 12, 2005)

*Fatcoin*

Hanging back from the others, Fatcoin stands very still.  Scanning the people around him without moving his head he tries to sense any danger or unnatural forces nearby.


----------



## scout989 (May 12, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

James manages to gasp out one more word: "Apothecary."


----------



## mps42 (May 13, 2005)

Anxious. Vergart looks at the assembled group warily "Poisoned... He said he was poisoned. Said he needed... what was it? Unicorn Horn? I know nothing of herbology. Where can we get this, and quickly?"


----------



## driver8 (May 14, 2005)

As Fatcoin and Yondo ready for any threat, Norgim attempts to aid James.

The townfolk, meanwhile,  press in chattering in a concerned manner. Brother Martin finds himself surrounded by the villagers; he cranes his neck to see James and gamely tries to protect the book as the crowd swirls around him. Its all he can do to remain standing.

"In the forest..Unicorns Horn grows very deep in the forest." says one woman helpfully to vergart..

"Not this time o year." adds another.

"Oh yes that is right, too late in the season." the first replies.

Fatcoin and Yondo see nothing that could indicate danger. Norgim's spell seems to have little effect. James moves with difficulty, his breathing coming in a shallow, irregular manner, his body looking very stiff. Speaking even those few words seem to have been a strain upon him-his face is ashen and beaded with sweat.

Unicorn's Horn is something quite unknown to any of you.


----------



## Kuld (May 14, 2005)

*Norgim*

“An apothecary, a pharmacist, an herbalist, a medicine man, a wizard- quickly people, who among yer citizens does this describe?!”


----------



## Sado (May 15, 2005)

*Yondo*

Satisfied that they are safe for the moment, Yondo turns his attention to James.

"Someone help him!" he exclaims.  "A healer, a cleric, anyone!"


----------



## driver8 (May 16, 2005)

The pleas drive the townsfolk into an excited frenzy. They begin chattering amonsgt themselves. From their chattering, there seems to be no apothecary in Tres. 

Brother Martin comes forward to tend to James. "We have a few potions and herbs in the church." he says. "But I am unsure of what ails him."

As the group watches, James is gripped by a great seizure. His body convulses, and James grunts as he feels pain shoot through his body. (James takes 4 points of damage)

But then the pain fades. James feels he is able to breathe easier, and feeling slowly returns to his extremities. Although he feels weak, color returns to his face and his breathing returns to normal.


----------



## Kuld (May 16, 2005)

*Norgim*

Norgim places a hand under James’ chin and raises his head to get a better look.  “Wha, ye fellin’ alright lad? Looks like yer breath has returned and it brought back some ‘o yer color along with it. Tell us who done this to ye lad and we all’l go’n pay em a visit straightaway.”


----------



## scout989 (May 17, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

"Nay, Norgrim, not just yet" James says weakly.  "I must find some Unicorn's Horn and attempt to neutralize the poison before I may journey with you, for I fear that it remains yet in my blood.  There is a great deal to relate to you, so let us travel to the sanctuary, or wherever we might find healing herbs, as curing myself is my largest concern at the moment.  Then we can compare notes for the day and plan our next."


----------



## driver8 (May 17, 2005)

Brother Martin dismisses the townsfolk with a few kind words, then leads the party back to the church in Capendu. Confident that James is out of danger, the acolytes begin work on an antidote.

You each await in the nave of the church. Seated amongst the pews, you are alone, able to relate your experiences of the day so far.


----------



## Sado (May 17, 2005)

*Yondo*

Now that James is out of danger for the moment, Yondo is less worried about pressing him for information.

"James, you must tell us what happened to you," he implores.  "Who, or what, did this?  Or was it an accident?

"And is there any urgent danger we should know of?"


----------



## scout989 (May 18, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

"Well, it was no easy day for me, I can tell you," says James, obviously settling in for a prolonged story.  "I went first to Marlowe's Tavern, hoping for some gossip about this beast that we face.  I didn't find out much about that, but I did run into a fiery elven lass who seemed to think that we are wasting our time focusing on this beast.  She indicated that a good-sized force of goblins and worgs is in the area, and that they are the real threat.  After she rejected my offer to return with her and scout out the camp, I decided to check it out myself."  James says this last part quickly, as if he doesn't want to go into any more detail.
"Then I traveled into the Gnarley Woods, seeking out the camp of the goblins.  After some time, I came upon a track in the deep forest, which seemed to be that of a lone traveler.  I spotted some blood along this trail, so I decided to follow it quickly, lest some person in need of help should perish from any lack of speed on my part.  I followed the tracks until they disappeared on some hard ground.  At that very moment, however, I discovered the goblin camp!  It was in my attempt to get closer to the camp, to find out why the goblins and worgs are there, that I was caught by a cleverly concealed trap, which used thorns to inject this deadly poison into me.  I thought that I recognized it, and I knew that the only antidote is made from the herb that is called the Unicorn's Horn, so I returned to Tres to find some.  And that brings us to the point where I rejoined you.
James looks around, trying to gauge the reaction to his story.


----------



## Kuld (May 19, 2005)

*Norgim*

Norgim scratches his head. “Goblins’n worgs… How strong was their number? We should send word to Lord Guile’s men so we may meet up and strike at‘em before the sun rises again.”


----------



## scout989 (May 19, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

"I had not the time to count them, or even get close enough to count them, before I was afflicted with this noxious poison.  However, the elven lass made it sound as though there were a goodly force of them.  I have no doubt that we need more precise reconnaisance before we even think about confronting them."
OOC: How the hell do you spell reconnaisance anyway?


----------



## mps42 (May 19, 2005)

"This _elf_, would it know where to get this herb you need?"


----------



## scout989 (May 19, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*



			
				mps42 said:
			
		

> "This _elf_, would it know where to get this herb you need?"



"Ah, perhaps she would, but she is, like me, a creature of the forest.  She is no doubt out there right now, and unfindable by anyone not skilled in the ways of the woods... and I would not even attempt to find her until the new day has dawned.  So, unless the brothers here have the herb I need, I must wait until tomorrow to find it.  But come, tell me, what have you discovered this day?"


----------



## driver8 (May 19, 2005)

Brother Martin enters from the kitchen area, carrying a glass with a clear liquid in it. The liquid has a sweet smell, noticable to all as he proffers the glass to James.

"This should nuetralize any ill effects of the poison. Extract of Unicorn's Horn." The acolyte studies the woodsman. "But I think you are fine...either the poison was weak or your constitution resisted its effects. Well then, Ill leave you to discuss in peace."

With a slight bow, the young man disappears into the kitchen, closing the door behind him.


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 19, 2005)

Pausing for a second, Fatcoin reflects on where exactly Brother Martin exited from when he collected the antidote.

"We met Lord Giles who is quite elderly. All the same, he was quite lively when speaking to us. He is very worried about the attacks and I think he is willing to pay quite a bit of gold, if we stop them. However, he is adamant in his belief the attacker is a fiend. I very much doubt it. In my opinion, our best guess so far is the creature is a manticore playing some cruel game."

Looking over James, "Given your present condition we might have to consider the possibility of an elaborate hoax. Though why a family of goblins would operate like this is beyond me."

"You said you saw only a few goblins, correct? Perhaps we should do a little ambushing of our own? It is likely the answer to this mystery is on or in Flytrap Ridge and if there are goblins holed up there, I'm willing to bet they have something to do with it."

"How do you feel? Up for another fight?"


----------



## scout989 (May 20, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

"Aye, I'm ready to go!  Those ugly bastards have a little something coming to them for setting out deadly poisons as they have.  I'll happily crack a few of their heads over the matter!"  James seems to be reinvigorated at the prospect.


----------



## Sado (May 20, 2005)

*Yondo*

"I have my doubts as to whether a band of goblins could be behind these killings, "Yondo remarks.  "But they do pose a threat nonetheless.  Let's to it then, but let us not forget the greater threat we seek."


----------



## Kuld (May 21, 2005)

"Hmm, I must agree with Yondo... But ye never know." Norgim stands and adjusts his helm, "I'm all fer squishin' goblins. Heh, maybe we'll find that dumb mutt with the quick tongue and quicker feet. I'm guessin' he'll not run with the rest of his pack watchin."


----------



## mps42 (May 21, 2005)

"also remember, it is not just the goblins we must worry about, it is the Worgs as well."


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 23, 2005)

"If you know the way James, we will back you up.  But we should diverge out of the forest and on to the ridge at some point."  Fatcoin starts walking towards the treeline.


----------



## scout989 (May 24, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

James attempts to retrace his steps through the woods, (hopefully) with only a little difficulty.  As he walks, he concentrates on the ground.  He attempts to spot signs of both his earlier passage and of anyone who might have been following him.


----------



## Kuld (May 26, 2005)

*Norgim*

Norgim keeps his distance behind the ranger and prepares himself for the battle to come.


----------



## mps42 (May 27, 2005)

*Vergart*

"There is a certain peacefullness to these woods," Vergart states quietly. Drawing his warhammer "I hate to spoil it with crushed Goblin."


----------



## Sado (May 27, 2005)

*Yondo*

"Hmph," Yondo replies somewhat jovially, patting his crossbow.  "Wouldn't bother me at all."


----------



## scout989 (Jun 3, 2005)

*James Ferdinand III*

"Hmm, there is the hill where I saw them before.  Do you see that little fold in the side of the hill, there?  A goblin approached that point, where it was met by a few of its kin.  I attempted to get behind them by climbing the hill over there, then following the ridge.  They anticipated that, though, and trapped the ridge.  We have the option of a frontal assault, which I would expect to be difficult, and trying the ridge again.  That would also be hard, but with care (and maybe someone who is skilled at finding these pernicious traps), it might be doable.  Does anyone here think they can get us through whatever traps there may be on the ridge?"  James whispers all this, obviously being careful in case of patrols or sentries.


----------

